# Opened and closed the last driveler #147



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2014)

Thought Nic would be off traveling but no he was here to clean up the last driveler.   

Well a new driveler needs a fresh pot of coffee and a song.






<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/0janfcZ8LUw?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/0janfcZ8LUw?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2014)

Had that big day at Kolomoki yesterday and I`m puttin` my primitive stuff up this mornin`. I`ll be hittin` the big woods tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 12, 2014)

Smoke pole hunting Nic?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2014)

2 mornings in a row spoiled by thunderstorms.. I know your not supposed to complain about the rain but my muzzle loader becomes my trouble loader when wet!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 12, 2014)

Morning folk 

Well been back almost 3 days and already lookin at regs to see when I can go again.

Looking out of elk camp. The 1st 4 nights bulls would be bugling in this meadow even woke me up the 1st night with one that sounded like he was stand right next to the trailer .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Smoke pole hunting Nic?





Yep. I just wish the weather was cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2014)

Afternoon folks.....rain turned some ball fields into shallow lakes yesterday and made for some crazy scheduling of ball games. Lots of sitting around, moving to other fields, waiting on other teams to play on less fields and lasting well into the night yesterday evening.

Wore out.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2014)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins



Afternoon Pops....think I'll take a short nap before I have to go back to ATL tonight to work tomorrow, then on to B'Ham.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2014)

Couldn hang with the H22's cause we din get back to our hotel til 10:00 pm last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2014)

Evenin friends !!!  Gonna be a long 12hrs tonight...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin friends !!!  Gonna be a long 12hrs tonight...



What book you reading?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What book you reading?





'Bout to finish up "The Tristan Betrayal" by Robert Ludlum, it's okay, not great.  Will start another one shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin friends !!!  Gonna be a long 12hrs tonight...



Mine will be tomorrow.....headin to ATL downtown now though. Fortunately, we're just going to B'ham tomorrow tonight.

Catch up with yall Wednesday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine will be tomorrow.....headin to ATL downtown now though. Fortunately, we're just going to B'ham tomorrow tonight.
> 
> Catch up with yall Wednesday!





Safe travels Chiefbro, how 'bout a lil sausage gravy n biscuits to go . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine will be tomorrow.....headin to ATL downtown now though. Fortunately, we're just going to B'ham tomorrow tonight.
> 
> Catch up with yall Wednesday!




Safe trip, Chief.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2014)

I seed the Haunted Montrose ad on here tonight an it kinda tickled me  I used to hunt a place that ya could jus barely hear em screamin in the distance. Kinda bothered me but the deer didn't seem to mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2014)

Otis is back pesterin Nic . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Chief, ICE THAT BACK !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

Off next 2 dayz, then back on day shift Wed-Fri.  Hope to shoot birds the weekend !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin friends !!!  Gonna be a long 12hrs tonight...


im here with ya lil feller


Jeff C. said:


> Mine will be tomorrow.....headin to ATL downtown now though. Fortunately, we're just going to B'ham tomorrow tonight.
> 
> Catch up with yall Wednesday!


eye to the sky if your driving west... the expecting some bad weather over the next couple of days. we all no how the tornaders like to chew up alybamy!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefbro, how 'bout a lil sausage gravy n biscuits to go . . .
> 
> View attachment 808960



thems jus like momma used to make!!! dang good lookin grub


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

where is the cwoffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood and to the rest of those knuckle dragging drivelers this morning.  Quack are you still working( eerrr, I mean sleeping) this morning????

Hopefully Gobblin will be along shortly and give us all a good "jolt" with some of his fresh brewed coffee this morning.

Dang, the weekend came and went like a Texas tornado.    At least, I got all of the bush-hogging completed and everything looks nice again.  The guys did a great job for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood and to the rest of those knuckle dragging drivelers this morning.  Quack are you still working( eerrr, I mean sleeping) this morning????
> 
> Hopefully Gobblin will be along shortly and give us all a good "jolt" with some of his fresh brewed coffee this morning.
> 
> Dang, the weekend came and went like a Texas tornado.    At least, I got all of the bush-hogging completed and everything looks nice again.  The guys did a great job for me.


mernin EE  

me and the little idjit er um the little women planted about 100lbs of fescue 2 weekends ago. its all coming up great! this weekend we did some more landscaping using stack stone to outline flower beds. 
im sure glad gun season opens soon!!! my back needs a break!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm still here EE, reading a REALLY good book, can't hardly put it down !!!



'Bout got anudder one whupped BOG !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm still here EE, reading a REALLY good book, can't hardly put it down !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bout got anudder one whupped BOG !!!



YEP!!!
how is your bride doing these days brotha ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

how about dat!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> YEP!!!
> how is your bride doing these days brotha ?





She's doing really well, thanks for asking !! 




KANG BOG !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2014)

better late than never


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

GW be hiney draggin this moanin . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW be hiney draggin this moanin . . .



Yep he be lazy this morning!!! He said he has a case of the Mondays!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep he be lazy this morning!!! He said he has a case of the Mondays!!!





Dove seasons back in !!  Stays in til Nov 3rd, they gave us an extra 2 weeks this year !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW be hiney draggin this moanin . . .



Need coffee !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

Hollatchya'll later on, hope it's a great Munday for ya !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hollatchya'll later on, hope it's a great Munday for ya !!



The salt mine I call work calls.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2014)

yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

ugh, monday..
morning slackers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh, Keebs, crickett, yall MIGHT wanna avoid the walking dead thread, there are a couple of spoilers in there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

merning maam


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Keebs, crickett, yall MIGHT wanna avoid the walking dead thread, there are a couple of spoilers in there


I watched it AND it is now set up to record!
Mornin ya'll!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

You no you have a good natured dog when he allows the chickens to eat out his bowl with him...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I watched it AND it is now set up to record!
> Mornin ya'll!



 folks who didnt watch it are gonna be VERY upset wtih me till they watch it


----------



## Crickett (Oct 13, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

Dunkin Donuts Chocolate Coffee  Soooo good! I'm so glad to finally have my kitchen together! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Keebs, crickett, yall MIGHT wanna avoid the walking dead thread, there are a couple of spoilers in there



I had to quit reading that thread a long time ago. We are so far behind.  We are just now on the 3 episode of season 4.


We watched Bad Grandpa last night....



blood on the ground said:


> You no you have a good natured dog when he allows the chickens to eat out his bowl with him...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2014)

Mornin` folks. Miss Crickett, I read your post in the Suicide thread, and my heart goes out to you. I also understand and know exactly what you`re talkin` about.   

I hope all of you have a good and safe week...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Miss Crickett, I read your post in the Suicide thread, and my heart goes out to you. I also understand and know exactly what you`re talkin` about.
> 
> I hope all of you have a good and safe week...



 Thank you Nic!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

where mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where mud?



If it rains like they say it is going to his offspring will be everywhere tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2014)

Where is everybody?  Don't tell me ya'll are actually working on Moanday!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where mud?


I dunno, but I need a word with him............. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> If it rains like they say it is going to his offspring will be everywhere tomorrow.


, they are calling for it to be mighty squirrely!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is everybody?  Don't tell me ya'll are actually working on Moanday!


some, plus re-watching walkin dead to see what I didn't pick up on last night.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

mud in twouble!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

that was easy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 13, 2014)

Morning smart folks.. Looking forward to the rain.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

noone here but us Mig, recon everyone is acting busy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

ok, re-watched WD, put in some work, now nuttin to do...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2014)

My work will be MUCH better after the 15th. 
Procrastinators.


Then going South for the weekend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My work will be MUCH better after the 15th.
> Procrastinators.
> 
> 
> Then going South for the weekend!



yall should go to the local landing and party with the hghschool kids and the early twentys folks.  dey get cra cra


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My work will be MUCH better after the 15th.
> Procrastinators.
> 
> 
> Then going South for the weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall should go to the local landing and party with the hghschool kids and the early twentys folks.  dey get cra cra



Say what


We got cra cra Friday night. Concert was AWESOME.
We went down stage toward the end and the lead singer, Baby Jean(with her hawt self) held H22's hand. TWICE. 
She didn't hold mine, but she did look at me when she was singing.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say what
> 
> 
> We got cra cra Friday night. Concert was AWESOME.
> ...


You know he's a chick magnet.................. he got you didn't he?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You know he's a chick magnet.................. he got you didn't he?



Awwwwwwe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall should go to the local landing and party with the hghschool kids and the early twentys folks.  dey get cra cra



I had enough of that in downtown Athens Friday night. I bet there were 10,000 youguns and about 5000 police. I told H22 it reminded me of the Walking Dead. I aint neva seen such.

We were walking back to the hotel bout 4:00 in the morning and weren't a soul on the street but the street sweepers. Them younguns aint got nothing on us old folk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I had enough of that in downtown Athens Friday night. I bet there were 10,000 youguns and about 5000 police. I told H22 it reminded me of the Walking Dead. I aint neva seen such.
> 
> We were walking back to the hotel bout 4:00 in the morning and weren't a soul on the street but the street sweepers. Them younguns aint got nothing on us old folk.



I know LMS and I couldnt hang with all yall at KMF.  Yall got experience on us


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

nothing for lunch..

hdm03 and mud must have a day date


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nothing for lunch..
> 
> hdm03 and mud must have a day date


I had some lip smackin, finger liken good bar-b-q'd cheekun that I grilled last night and had company, so I've been absent............. anyone seen or heard from Mud yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

I just text him...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

brb gonne text hdm03 too.... oh, wait..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What i miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs hes here!!! Get him 

op2:


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs hes here!!! Get him
> 
> op2:



 Let me read back, and see what i did.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What i miss?


where da heck you been?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs hes here!!! Get him
> 
> op2:


naaahh, it weren't him......................now, where were YOU this weekend?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where da heck you been?
> 
> naaahh, it weren't him......................now, where were YOU this weekend?!?!



Which day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you require a play by play of my weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Do you require a play by play of my weekend?


at any given time were you in my neighborhood? in someone elses vehicle?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Saturday I slept until 1130. Ate a cold breakfast.  Cut grass, spend time with gage.  Got a shower, got dressed went to the inlaws for a surprise for my MIL birfday.  We went to Tifton, it was beautiful, and at Logans.  Gage cried cause they got loud.  We came home.  watched TV then went to my nekkid room.  

Sunday, played with Gage most all day.  piddled in the yard some (gage loves his stroller till he stops moving). Grilled some sausage, watched the marathon, gave gage a bath.  Fed him. Watched the season premier of WD.  LMS went to bed.  I went back to my nekkid room.  Gage woke up at 1130, I fed him, got him back to sleep and I went to bed too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> at any given time were you in my neighborhood? in someone elses vehicle?



No maam, I only left the house once all weekend..  It were nice to relax.  I needed to go check the 0 on my guns but Im gonna wait till later on ths week to do that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Boom!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Saturday I slept until 1130. Ate a cold breakfast.  Cut grass, spend time with gage.  Got a shower, got dressed went to the inlaws for a surprise for my MIL birfday.  We went to Tifton, it was beautiful, and at Logans.  Gage cried cause they got loud.  We came home.  watched TV then went to my nekkid room.
> 
> Sunday, played with Gage most all day.  piddled in the yard some (gage loves his stroller till he stops moving). Grilled some sausage, watched the marathon, gave gage a bath.  Fed him. Watched the season premier of WD.  LMS went to bed.  I went back to my nekkid room.  Gage woke up at 1130, I fed him, got him back to sleep and I went to bed too


I helped put chicken wire around the bottom of the shop & the barn........... dang dogs were diggin to china and didn't want the buildings to go with them.............. you know, you can't get nuttin done fast for swattin gnats!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Quack gonna be jealous cause i gots a nekkid room


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam, I only left the house once all weekend..  It were nice to relax.  I needed to go check the 0 on my guns but Im gonna wait till later on ths week to do that.


bring it to the house & you can do mine too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack gonna be jealous cause i gots a nekkid room


he's got one................. his whole house.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bring it to the house & you can do mine too!



If it werent so late by the time i could make it, I would


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

You do KNOW I can hear ya'll .  .  .


2 1/2 hrs sleep = Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If it werent so late by the time i could make it, I would


I haz outside landing lights................... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> You do KNOW I can hear ya'll .  .  .
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 hrs sleep = Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


  Oooooppppssssssssssssss


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I haz outside landing lights...................
> 
> Oooooppppssssssssssssss



  aint nare one of us got good eyes,  That would require 2-1000 watt fixtures for me to see


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint nare one of us got good eyes,  That would require 2-1000 watt fixtures for me to see


I tried........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I tried........



Last year I 0ed mine in while laying down in the bed of my truck.  I changed scopes and had to check both.  Before it was all said and done i hated to pull the trigger.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

Ya'll might not believe this, but my Dad gave me a .243 about 40 yrs ago, that rifle has been all over the state, killed a ton of deer, and the scope has NEVER been touched.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll might not believe this, but my Dad gave me a .243 about 40 yrs ago, that rifle has been all over the state, killed a ton of deer, and the scope has NEVER been touched.



Dopnt find that hard to believe at all.  I ha a CHEAP simmons 8 point on my 7mm Mag a few years back.  I dropped it from 30'in teh air (unloaded) and it fell right on the scope.  It was spot on till I changed the scope.  
My .308 was on before the season last year but SOMEHOW the scope had been bumped right before the season.  After missing 2 deer (one was a nice buck) both at about 100 yards.  i checked it.  it had slid between  1/8 and 1/4 inch in the rings.  Assembly oil was between the (cheap) rings and the scope.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll might not believe this, but my Dad gave me a .243 about 40 yrs ago, that rifle has been all over the state, killed a ton of deer, and the scope has NEVER been touched.



I don't believe it for one second.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll one up ya Louie, my best bud ran over my rifle (had it leaning against his tire) years ago.  We're talking 40 yrs of head and neck shots, with a Charles Daly scope.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 13, 2014)

Got a cheap tasco I bought in the 80's like that on a 243. Haven't had to adjust it since I mounted it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

Hay! I just had baby back ribs and some coleslaw an tater salad.. for breakfast!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hay! I just had baby back ribs and some coleslaw an tater salad.. for breakfast!


sssoooo, you gonna have an omelet for supper?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Got ole bad Monday behind me. 
Time is UP!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got ole bad Monday behind me.
> Time is UP!


lucky dawg!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got ole bad Monday behind me.
> Time is UP!



bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

adios


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

c ya later


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2014)

au revoir


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2014)

fenis navi dad


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2014)

or felis


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

what you said mud?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what you said mud?


boy is off his meds again.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2014)

Grey Goose and diet Mtd ain't bad . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grey Goose and diet Mtd ain't bad . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> boy is off his meds again.............



apparently so


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> apparently so


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

Look at the time!!! Later Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey... I just noticed I have french tips on my toe nails.... It was free also, just had to let them grow a while!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey... I just noticed I have french tips on my toe nails.... It was free also, just had to let them grow a while!!!



Don't be giving hdm, nancy, and others ideas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

Posting slackers.  

Well maybe some caffeine will get the fingers jittery


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 14, 2014)

Dang Goblin, there were a bunch of slackers on here last night.  I see that  you shut things down last night and have woke up and started everything up again this early morning.  Did you get ANY sleep????

I just looked at this nasty weather scheduled for today and it doesn't look very good with possible tornadoes , high winds, rain, and hail along this path across the southeast.  Heck, I've got lots of things that I need to do but I can't do them with this kind of weather.   

Bring on the coffee so that I can get fully awake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

EE, yes I looked at the inside of my eyelids for many hours last night.  Even woke up once last night to see if I was asleep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

when did mondays start coming twice in the same week.. this stinks..

oh, morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Morning, its Tuesday and its raining in my food plots


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

sho is dark outside for it to be this early..............

Hey Ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, its Tuesday and its raining in my food plots





Keebs said:


> sho is dark outside for it to be this early..............
> 
> Hey Ya'll!



Morning ladies


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sho is dark outside for it to be this early..............
> 
> Hey Ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Ol' mattech done laid the smack down on another deer.  Hes on a roll


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ol' mattech done laid the smack down on another deer.  Hes on a roll


 I sure up my young cuz slays them like he said he did last year so I'll have deer in da freezer this year.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2014)

Mernin kids!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids!!



Mornin Blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jeffro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

and mud wasnt even trying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Tornado sirens earlierx2.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

sorry, saw this on FB, thought it was funny.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

hope yall ok over yonder Mrs H.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, its Tuesday and its raining in my food plots



reminds me of a little story.  I planted a food plot somewhere between a 1/4 adn 1/2 acre (used to think it was bigger looking back, it wasnt a huge)  food plot with a mantis tiller.  it was kne high in grass and I couldnt get a mower in there due to the rabbit trail I made to get in there.
 Anyways.  this ground had never been broke and lets just say it was a battle.  One HOT July day I was in there tilling and took a break.  Figured id walk around some and look for old sign from last year.  I didnt walk MAYBE 15 yards from the edge of the plot and jumped a deer.  i had been tilling that spot for a couple hours at least.  Kinda makes me wonder how long that deer was there and why i hadnt left as soon as i crunk up the till


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Blood.



Mernin mud!! Should be plenty of the slick stuff to play in today A


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Good morning, maybe we should go hide in a small room with close walls till all this blows over.


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin mud!! Should be plenty of the slick stuff to play in today A



Yep, got my new motor in new toy , couple more things and should be ready to crank,, let me go look for a pic.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> reminds me of a little story.  I planted a food plot somewhere between a 1/4 adn 1/2 acre (used to think it was bigger looking back, it wasnt a huge)  food plot with a mantis tiller.  it was kne high in grass and I couldnt get a mower in there due to the rabbit trail I made to get in there.
> Anyways.  this ground had never been broke and lets just say it was a battle.  One HOT July day I was in there tilling and took a break.  Figured id walk around some and look for old sign from last year.  I didnt walk MAYBE 15 yards from the edge of the plot and jumped a deer.  i had been tilling that spot for a couple hours at least.  Kinda makes me wonder how long that deer was there and why i hadnt left as soon as i crunk up the till


Place I used to rent, the owner had the woods cut, as soon as the crew would leave, deer were out checking the progress.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Place I used to rent, the owner had the woods cut, as soon as the crew would leave, deer were out checking the progress.......



clearcut= good huntin.  what amazed me was the distance the deer was from me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ready to here it run.


----------



## cramer (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and mud wasnt even trying



mud's got a knack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mud, maybe im going crazy but um, that looks like a unique belt/pully system


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

maybe its the pic but i swear i see serpintine belt pullys and V belt pulley... and i see your pops


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

ok, maybe i was wrong, the power steering pump is a V belt too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mud, you should crank it without headers on it and watch the pretty fire works  
Dont worry you wont burn a valve in those pretty new heads


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

cramer said:


> mud's got a knack



 hes got... something


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

cramer said:


> mud's got a knack


he's got sumthin alright, we just ain't figured out what yet.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, maybe im going crazy but blah, blah, blah-blah, bah-blah........


yep, thought that was what I heard........read........


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Its all v belts, he tried to talk me into serpentine but i dont like the looks. Power steering is just laying to the  side b/c i had to order a pump to fit the bigblock brackets. New brackets are here and pump should be here today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, you should crank it without headers on it and watch the pretty fire works
> Dont worry you wont burn a valve in those pretty new heads



Header is on other side, left this one off to rewire the way gm done it in 84. Cleanin it up a little. Got a trans line cracked too, two, to that i'll replace before header goes on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Header is on other side, left this one off to rewire the way gm done it in 84. Cleanin it up a little. Got a trans line cracked too, two, to that i'll replace before header goes on.



 just get your tubing cutter our, cut it and slide a rubber hose over it with 2 hose clamps..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he's got sumthin alright, we just ain't figured out what yet.......
> 
> yep, thought that was what I heard........read........



we gonna learn ya juan day


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just get your tubing cutter our, cut it and slide a rubber hose over it with 2 hose clamps..



Broke at the fitting, actually the fitting and tubing is cracked.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hfh


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Broke at the fitting, actually the fitting and tubing is cracked.



my previous comment was kinda a joke.  but how many times have you seen it?

I hate trans lines.  they are a pain the screw into the radiator.  Im always worried im gonna cross thread them..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my previous comment was kinda a joke.  but how many times have you seen it?
> 
> I hate trans lines.  they are a pain the screw into the radiator.  Im always worried im gonna cross thread them..



Seen it alot, done it one time


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> we gonna learn ya juan day


don't even try............


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs????


no! nope! nada!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't even try............
> 
> no! nope! nada!



Ah come on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Seen it alot, done it one time


My Big10 at the house is like that


Keebs said:


> don't even try............
> 
> no! nope! nada!



lost cause?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

worked till 830 last night didnt get home till 920.. LMS was snoring made me giggle


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ah come on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

drankus  is hurr...  hdm03- isnt


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2014)

I so don't want to be sitting in this class


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I so don't want to be sitting in this class


put da phone down & pay attention............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm gonna need a boat to git home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

drankus say he cant pay attention when hes hungededed over


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna need a boat to git home.



got a paddle?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> got a paddle?



It's in my purse.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's in my purse.



glad its not a cup, you might lose it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad its not a cup, you might lose it



I gots lots of cups, but only one paddle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Gage stayed at his NeNes last night.. i didnt know till 620 this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots lots of cups, but only one paddle.



imma find me a mrs h 22 cup next time we all gets together


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna need a boat to git home.


here too, to, two!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's in my purse.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage stayed at his NeNes last night.. i didnt know till 620 this morning


 you didn't even miss your boy?!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> here too, to, two!
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't even miss your boy?!?!?



no?  got home, shut the bedroom door so i wouldnt wake them.    tried to be considerate


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no?  got home, shut the bedroom door so i wouldnt wake them.    tried to be considerate


another late night, huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> another late night, huh?



yup, but the $ aint to bad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage stayed at his NeNes last night.. i didnt know till 620 this morning





havin_fun_huntin said:


> imma find me a mrs h 22 cup next time we all gets together


No you're not.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No you're not.



why you whippin on me?
and uh huh, yes i am too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

'Sposed to get nasty here, what's ya'lls weather doin ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

sleepy king quack..

Its raining good here buddy, no bad weather... yet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why you whippin on me?
> and uh huh, yes i am too



quit smiling and she may stop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why you whippin on me?
> and uh huh, yes i am too



You went to bed without even looking at that precious little angel.



An uh NO you are not.


----------



## cramer (Oct 14, 2014)

Quack woked up and flopped
raining all day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Sposed to get nasty here, what's ya'lls weather doin ??



Had some serious rain and a little wind about 6 but it has just been a steady rain since 7.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Sposed to get nasty here, what's ya'lls weather doin ??



Girl here at work just left to go check her house. She lives out past Monroe. Got a text that her neighbor lost their front porch, chimney half gone and bricks around pool torn up.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey erey buddy


----------



## cramer (Oct 14, 2014)

i hope this rain drowns a few chiggers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You went to bed without even looking at that precious little angel.
> 
> 
> 
> An uh NO you are not.



Ill make a deal wid ya. tonight ill go look at him and you can drive down and get him back to sleep for me?

I already got a plan to get me a cuppy cup


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, but the $ aint to bad





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Sposed to get nasty here, what's ya'lls weather doin ??


 I ain't seein it........... just rain here.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl here at work just left to go check her house. She lives out past Monroe. Got a text that her neighbor lost their front porch, chimney half gone and bricks around pool torn up.


say what??????


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy


Hiya Bobby, back in God's country?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girl here at work just left to go check her house. She lives out past Monroe. Got a text that her neighbor lost their front porch, chimney half gone and bricks around pool torn up.





Ouch, hope everthing's okay.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just rain, no wind, hope it stays that way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

back to work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch, hope everthing's okay.



She was a little shaken up when she left. H22 told me early this morning that where she lives is getting hammered. I came to work and told her she probably wouldn't have trampoline #2 when she got home. Didn't realize it was THAT bad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> back to sleep



sweet dreams mudfluffyhaterkid


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> back to work



Me too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

Bacon, egg and cheese biscuit with a pack of cheddar cheeze quackers ..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bobby, back in God's country?



Not this week.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not this week.


bless yo heart...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

Twc sucks ~~


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Twc sucks ~~



I saw where miguel was talking bout bad weather in your area earlier today.. wanted someone to wake you up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I saw where miguel was talking bout bad weather in your area earlier today.. wanted someone to wake you up





I saw that.  Waiting on the local news to come on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw that.  Waiting on the local news to come on.



better luck calling him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

whats fore lunch tuday?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

looks like no feeds for me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats fore lunch tuday?



Pizza pie.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats fore lunch tuday?


 I more or less cleaned out the frig......... steamed veggies, french cut beans, garlic cheese smashed taters and baked cheekun..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Where's hdm03

Nobody wished Lauren a happy Columbus Day. 
I'm so ashamed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I more or less cleaned out the frig......... steamed veggies, french cut beans, garlic cheese smashed taters and baked cheekun..........


im jealous...  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's hdm03
> 
> Nobody wished Lauren a happy Columbus Day.
> I'm so ashamed.



hope hes not dead


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im jealous...
> 
> 
> hope hes not dead





Prayers for hdmo3's family.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Think ill post flyers at the park so all of his "friends" will know


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think ill post flyers at the park so all of his "friends" will know


 you ain't right..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

someone should break the news to h22 that hdm03 wont be in the blind with him this year, Im sure he is going to be heartbroken


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

Watchin "Joe Dirt"  AGAIN !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watchin "Joe Dirt"  AGAIN !!!


sssoooo, you gonna go get you a tens unit?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone should break the news to h22 that hdm03 wont be in the blind with him this year, Im sure he is going to be heartbroken


Heartbroken aint the word. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Watchin "Joe Dirt"  AGAIN !!!



You the movienist watchin thang I every saw.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 14, 2014)

i appreciate the support


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sssoooo, you gonna go get you a tens unit?





Been researching them, there's 'bout a thousand different models out there, anywhere from $20-$200.

Need to figure out which is the best for the bucks??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been researching them, there's 'bout a thousand different models out there, anywhere from $20-$200.
> 
> Need to figure out which is the best for the bucks??


start with a cheap one to see how it works for you then get advice from a doc you might know............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i appreciate the support



glad your alive, there was almost a riot at the park


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i appreciate the support


Where have you been young man.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Been researching them, there's 'bout a thousand different models out there, anywhere from $20-$200.
> 
> Need to figure out which is the best for the bucks??


I've used one before. It really does work. It was a long time ago. Girl brought one back from China. 
Here this might do the same thang.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad your alive, there was almost a riot at the park


H22's gonna be ecstatic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Update, spicy chicken sammich from chicfila


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i appreciate the support



Was the birds still in da secret spot


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Was the birds still in da secret spot



Oh yeah.....they still be there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heartbroken aint the word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's rainin, nuttin else to do.   Movie's got a awesome sound track !! 




Keebs said:


> start with a cheap one to see how it works for you then get advice from a doc you might know............





Going to my doctor this afternoon, mebbe she'll know sumpin ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

I bet I can guess quacks favorite parts of that movie...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's rainin, nuttin else to do.   Movie's got a awesome sound track !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she might can prescribe one for you & insurance will pick it up for you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet I can guess quacks favorite parts of that movie...




Love it when Brandi gets off her horse !!!  That's one fine chic !!! 






Keebs said:


> she might can prescribe one for you & insurance will pick it up for you!





That would be nice !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies





havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet dreams mudfluffyhaterkid


Why are you pickin on me, i dont tolerate cyberbullying, i'll walk over to your place and slap you in the throat.


hdm03 said:


> i appreciate the support


 Glad you aint dead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love it when Brandi gets off her horse !!!  That's one fine chic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that don't work ask KYDAWG if he gots an extra cattle prod you could hold. 


mudracing101 said:


> Why are you pickin on me, i dont tolerate cyberbullying, i'll walk over to your place and slap you in the throat.
> 
> Glad you aint dead.


Oh snap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Let me take that back, right now i would have to swim over to your place.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2014)

My cows get very nervous when they see a cattle prod. I can just point it at them and they will start doing the jitterbug.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why are you pickin on me, i dont tolerate cyberbullying, i'll walk over to your place and slap you in the throat.
> 
> Glad you aint dead.






Chief, that you ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love it when Brandi gets off her horse !!!  That's one fine chic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shes right sporty, no doubt.  Jamey presley aint to shabby either


mudracing101 said:


> Why are you pickin on me, i dont tolerate cyberbullying, i'll walk over to your place and slap you in the throat.
> 
> Glad you aint dead.





mudracing101 said:


> Let me take that back, right now i would have to swim over to your place.



  You left the door open for it but Ill give you a free pass


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

Still raining here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in Verizon, sign says turn in your iphone 5 get a 6 free. I said ok, i'll take the 6. Guy says ok, pay us upfront for the phone. Then go home and fill out the online form, then in two to three weeks we will send you the new phone. Then you will recieve a 200 dollar gift card in the mail to spend in the store, you know for like cases and such. Smh If i give you 200 up front, then you give me a card to spend in your store 3 weeks later, how is that free.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, that you ??



 I'll just let Chief get crunk and sick him on Leroy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows get very nervous when they see a cattle prod. I can just point it at them and they will start doing the jitterbug.


If'n you gots them lectric kind, that's bout what these "tens" things they talking bout feel like. 


mudracing101 said:


> I'm in Verizon, sign says turn in your iphone 5 get a 6 free. I said ok, i'll take the 6. Guy says ok, pay us upfront for the phone. Then go home and fill out the online form, then in two to three weeks we will send you the new phone. Then you will recieve a 200 dollar gift card in the mail to spend in the store, you know for like cases and such. Smh If i give you 200 up front, then you give me a card to spend in your store 3 weeks later, how is that free.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll just let Chief get crunk and sick him on Leroy.



Jeff C.+crunk= 10ft. tall and bullet proof.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mud paid the $200 up front...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah he did......he's gonna get a case with some bling on it when he get's his $200 gift card


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2014)

My back hurts all the time. Wonder if I got the wife to poke me in the back with a cattle prod if I would feel better?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My back hurts all the time. Wonder if I got the wife to poke me in the back with a cattle prod if I would feel better?



Sure it will. Video it and let us watch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mud gonna have a bejeweled eyefone 6


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll just let Chief get crunk and sick him on Leroy.





Chief'll slap ya into the middle of next week.



You need to grow up and learn to be a leader !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still raining here.


here too, looks like games might be cancelled...


mudracing101 said:


> I'm in Verizon, sign says turn in your iphone 5 get a 6 free. I said ok, i'll take the 6. Guy says ok, pay us upfront for the phone. Then go home and fill out the online form, then in two to three weeks we will send you the new phone. Then you will recieve a 200 dollar gift card in the mail to spend in the store, you know for like cases and such. Smh If i give you 200 up front, then you give me a card to spend in your store 3 weeks later, how is that free.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief'll slap ya into the middle of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up and learn to be a leader !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

What shift ya on Wycliff ??  I gotta start dayz tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

"From Dusk Till Dawn"  Mmmmmmmmmm love me some Selma Hayek !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Under a tornado watch again.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2014)

Is it raining in the MON Quack?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Under a tornado watch again.



I take that back. This morning it was a warning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Is it raining in the MON Quack?





Yessir, all day/morning long.  3/4" last I looked.




Headed to the Dr's office . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

good pics quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good pics quack





I'd lick her eyebrows . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

hdm03


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

Awwwww hail !!!  Kang Quack Flop !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd lick her eyebrows . . .



  Pm incoming


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What shift ya on Wycliff ??  I gotta start dayz tomorrow.



Dayz till Thursday then off for 7


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cannonball time. Don't need no pool today.
It's VERY dark out there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs H done killed da driveler


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 14, 2014)

i'd drink the dirty bath water


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs H done killed da driveler


she turned the light off when she left..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'd drink the dirty bath water



you might catch ebola


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she turned the light off when she left..........



I think they are on a timer.. it got to still in here..


When gage was in the hospital in Macon, the laundry room they had had a timed motion sensor in it.  I would be down there washing clothes and the lights would go out.. kinda wigged me out the first time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

I liked the art work tho, some of those kids had talent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

wonder what errbody is doing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

wheres jeff and mud? adn nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

I hope errthing ok at Mrs H22s house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

maybe no more mud washed into her pool  she gets flustered when that happens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

maybe clay aint in there either... clay always leaves a mess...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

im being useless and driveling all by myself


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud paid the $200 up front...


MMMMMMMMmmmmm no.



KyDawg said:


> My back hurts all the time. Wonder if I got the wife to poke me in the back with a cattle prod if I would feel better?


Yes, video...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief'll slap ya into the middle of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to grow up and learn to be a leader !!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cannonball time. Don't need no pool today.
> It's VERY dark out there.


Bye



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think they are on a timer.. it got to still in here..
> 
> 
> When gage was in the hospital in Macon, the laundry room they had had a timed motion sensor in it.  I would be down there washing clothes and the lights would go out.. kinda wigged me out the first time


Leroy=chief cook and clothes washer.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe no more mud washed into her pool  she gets flustered when that happens


I aint took a bath in her pool in over two months.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

boy you done off your rocker agin, ain't ya?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> boy you done off your rocker agin, ain't ya?



i ant never been on it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

im a jack of all trades


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey Keebs. That boy don't even have a rocker and he is obsessed with goats.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

goats are awesome!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

they eat and fertilize grass


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

and they make funny noises


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she turned the light off when she left..........


Sho did.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope errthing ok at Mrs H22s house



One beach ball MIA, one float MIA, one plant turnt ova. Backwashed the pool for 20 minutes. 2+ inches of rain. I'm soaked.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Goats got debil eyes and they like to butt people.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't care for goats. Been butted one too many times.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho did.
> 
> 
> One beach ball MIA, one float MIA, one plant turnt ova. Backwashed the pool for 20 minutes. 2+ inches of rain. I'm soaked.



AND, the dogs won't go out.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2014)

Guess goat are on earth for a reason, I just haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs. That boy don't even have a rocker and he is obsessed with goats.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho did.
> 
> 
> One beach ball MIA, one float MIA, one plant turnt ova. Backwashed the pool for 20 minutes. 2+ inches of rain. I'm soaked.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND, the dogs won't go out.


 I know Cutter is fit to be tied, she's probably huddled as close to Doobie's cage as she can get or either hunkered down in the bathroom...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cutter is a good dog tho.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cutter is a good dog tho.


 yeah she is!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Guess goat are on earth for a reason, I just haven't figured it out yet.



To stand up on their hine legs,turn their head sideways and butt people.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> To stand up on their hine legs,turn their head sideways and butt people.


and to be eaten!  Goat BarBQ is good todef!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't care for goats. Been butted one too many times.



so has hfh; but he doesn't complain about it


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2014)

Later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all.


I got the skiboard!
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2014)

beer time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

seems over here.   Time for din din


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pm incoming




You're one twisted/sick pup . . 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't care for goats. Been butted one too many times.





Must NOT comment . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2014)

Haaaay!!!

Hamburger helper tonight!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

Fried poke chops, fresh peas and okra, smashed taters and gravy, fresh sweet kone, and biscuits !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

I can see Crikettttttttttt and Drankus !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried poke chops, fresh peas and okra, smashed taters and gravy, fresh sweet kone, and biscuits !!!



Pics or it didn't happen....... Come in here talking like that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

trout and a big ole salad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> trout and a big ole salad.


 you too!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can see Crikettttttttttt and Drankus !!



readin back.......this wine keeps stoppin me from gettin a beer


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2014)

Almost time to start thinking about work tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I need to win the lottery



I have left overs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah well, I wanted to adopt a 18yr old Korean girl and wife wouldn't let me . .,


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2014)

I left this chair over a beer


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah well, I wanted to adopt a 18yr old Korean girl and wife wouldn't let me . .,



You adopt me, an I'll adopt her fer ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're one twisted/sick pup . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta admit, your thinking bout practicing..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gotta admit, your thinking bout practicing..




Well okay, ya got me on that one . .



Hankus said:


> You adopt me, an I'll adopt her fer ya





We'd hafta buy a likker sto . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well okay, ya got me on that one . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she that "butt ugly"............ 
Hey, what'd the doc tell ya???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Self moderating....  self moderatin.... sels.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Doc  said they didnt make enough to fix quack


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Self moderating....  self moderatin.... sels.....


why bother???? 
where is Gage tonight?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh you meant his back..sorry
what did they say bout that quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2014)

Gage is asleep in his bed.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2014)

watchin "live free or die" Ol Nic mite like these folks, specially Colbert from GA


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well okay, ya got me on that one . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We could Tim Smith the scheme mebbe


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2014)

Tuna salad is different at 1am.. jus saying!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

Hope Gobblein gets that coffee going pretty quick.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 15, 2014)

OK drivelers, it is time to get your butts out of bed and get a move on.  I read back a little and found that 18 year old Korean girls are hazardous to your health and also that tuna salad is NOT the same at 1 AM.  I was afraid to read back too much because I thought that I would find some tornadoes and bad weather results from yesterday too.

As for me, I spent all day yesterday sleeping on and off and staying close the bathroom BUT I am finally feeling better this morning.  Look Out World because I've got lots of things to get accomplished today.

Now where is Gobblin and some of his fresh brewed coffee????

Good Morning Charlie, I see that you snuck in here while I was typing !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

Morning Mr Eagle. I have to sneak around this time of the morning, afraid I will wake my wife and she will hand me a to do list. I can hear it now, "as long as you are awake you can fix that sliding shower door".


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2014)

Morning ladies and gentlemen... I hope everyone is doing well this fine day!

Aahh whom I kiddin... Get up ya bunch of lazy idjits!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I am up and the coffee has been ready.  Why didn't ya'll speak up?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

Wonder if the cows are up yet?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2014)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope KyDawg+'s cows have a good day


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2014)

Waaaasssssuuuupppp


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I will stop by Martins on da way to da house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Day shift, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 



Doc put on steroids to alleviate the inflammation in my back and gave me some pain pills.


Forgot to ask her about the "TENS" thingy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

howdy folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Smoked link sausage biscuit . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

grape kool aid


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 15, 2014)

coke zero


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 15, 2014)

I hate dayz


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2014)

Cold buddy light and some almonds.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> coke zero



Be lovin a coke zero 0 O too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I hate dayz





Me too, but had no choice this go round. 


Just gotta work 3 of 'em, back on nights Monday !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too, but had no choice this go round.
> 
> 
> Just gotta work 3 of 'em, back on nights Monday !!



You ain't right!!! Night shift is from the debbil!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> watchin "live free or die" Ol Nic mite like these folks, specially Colbert from GA


 Yep, I like that show too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Day shift, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mernin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Mud, your new toy at your house or your dads?
speaking of which, hows your pops getting around after his surgery?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2014)

drillin at daybreak


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, your new toy at your house or your dads?
> speaking of which, hows your pops getting around after his surgery?



Over at dads. He's getting around ok, didnt stay off of it and take it easy like he was supposed to, so he still has some trouble but better. Supposed to be on limited stuff for a few more weeks but he's been working full time pushing it since about two weeks into it. He'll need a new one in a couple years, mom said shes gonna shoot him and throw him in the pond.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Morning Hankus


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

thats a fancy deer stand hankus


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Yo, Hankus, how much are well's costing now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Over at dads. He's getting around ok, didnt stay off of it and take it easy like he was supposed to, so he still has some trouble but better. Supposed to be on limited stuff for a few more weeks but he's been working full time pushing it since about two weeks into it. He'll need a new one in a couple years, mom said shes gonna shoot him and throw him in the pond.



I might get with you one day next week and try to ride by and look at it.  Kinda hard to make plans not knowing what nights I have to work


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

drankus drilling for oil


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

gonna be rich


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

nancy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

I might need to borrow that drill Hankus. I left the pool on backwash and it automatically comes on at 2:00AM and shuts off at 4:00 AM. I'm gonna need about 19,000 gallons of water today to fill the pool back up. 


 myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

poo


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> poo



Don't give Quack any ideas.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I might get with you one day next week and try to ride by and look at it.  Kinda hard to make plans not knowing what nights I have to work


Where you workin at night?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I might need to borrow that drill Hankus. I left the pool on backwash and it automatically comes on at 2:00AM and shuts off at 4:00 AM. I'm gonna need about 19,000 gallons of water today to fill the pool back up.
> 
> 
> myself.



Mrs. Hawtnet=flushed the whole pool
Water everywhere=Chris mad as a mudder right now


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mud=glad he didnt sneak into the hornets pool at night to do a cannonball
mud=splat on the concrete.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you workin at night?
> 
> 
> Mrs. Hawtnet=flushed the whole pool
> Water everywhere=Chris mad as a mudder right now



I walked outside this morning and looked at the pool and said, "what happ........" then I remembered. 
He just said it happens.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I walked outside this morning and looked at the pool and said, "what happ........" then I remembered.
> He just said it happens.



Mr. Hornet=easy going good ole fella
Mud= would of pushed Mrs. V into empty pool
Mud woulda said well while its empy, its a good time to clean it! Get busy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mr. Hornet=easy going good ole fella
> Mud= would of pushed Mrs. V into empty pool
> Mud woulda said well while its empy, its a good time to clean it! Get busy



Don't give him no ideas.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you workin at night?
> 
> 
> Mrs. Hawtnet=flushed the whole pool
> Water everywhere=Chris mad as a mudder right now


Mont. printing


mudracing101 said:


> Mud=glad he didnt sneak into the hornets pool at night to do a cannonball
> mud=splat on the concrete.


empty pool+mud cannonball=cracked concrete+mudsore butt


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I walked outside this morning and looked at the pool and said, "what happ........" then I remembered.
> He just said it happens.


He took that alot better tahn I woulda..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hornet, pm incoming


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud=glad he didnt sneak into the hornets pool at night to do a cannonball
> mud=splat on the concrete.



Believe it or not there was still some(not much) water in it. It don't take long to empty it, but it's gonna take DAYS to fill it back up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

mud=needs second job


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

for your water/electric bill


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hornet, pm incoming



You better start runnin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Believe it or not there was still some(not much) water in it. It don't take long to empty it, but it's gonna take DAYS to fill it back up.



No more cannon balls for a few days but a lil wadin and drankin aint bad entertainment either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for your water/electric bill



They give a break once a year. I aint used my once a year yet, but I will use it on the next bill.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> mud=needs second job



i got feelers out for a couple of jobs right now..  Both are about $5 more an hour than I make now.  If i get either of them you can have my job..  You could run both stores at once, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You better start runnin.



You cant catch me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

question, was there any EW involved in this Booboo by chance?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got feelers out for a couple of jobs right now..  Both are about $5 more an hour than I make now.  If i get either of them you can have my job..  You could run both stores at once, right?


No busy enuff here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got feelers out for a couple of jobs right now..  Both are about $5 more an hour than I make now.  If i get either of them you can have my job..  You could run both stores at once, right?



Both?? Let me know which one you dont get, i'll go to the other one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

I want some chili.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No more cannon balls for a few days but a lil wadin and drankin aint bad entertainment either.


It don't take much water to hold up a float.


mudracing101 said:


> You cant catch me


Wanna bet.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> question, was there any EW involved in this Booboo by chance?


No near enough for this mistake.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wanna bet.



Sounds fun , yes, i'll take that bet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff fa fa in da HOUSE!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm gonna play that Tarzan clip really loud and see if the secretaries will run in like a bunch of wild animals.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant catch me



She aitn got to if shes got a good arm.
There used to be a house in the lot next door.  All the drunks and street walkers hung out over there during the day.  One day a fella and one of the ladies of the night got into an argument.  He was walking away (cause she had already beat the tar out of him) and screaming some vulgar words.  I recon she didnt like what he was saying so she picked up a 22oz empty beer bottle and and threw it at him.  Popped him square in the head at a good 25 yards (He was standing by the oak tree closest to the side door).  we had to call the bambulance to him 
Idiot was standing at the front corner of the building bleeding like a stuck hog.  he would stick his head around the corner and yell a few bad words at her and jump back behind the building


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeffs readin back


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Aint said nothing bout letting her throw things at me, just gonna see if she still quick enuff to chase me, run me down and catch me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mudroooo!!!!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa in da HOUSE!



Mrsh22!!!!  


How yall is? Got home @ tree tirty dis moanin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds fun , yes, i'll take that bet.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> She aitn got to if shes got a good arm.
> There used to be a house in the lot next door.  All the drunks and street walkers hung out over there during the day.  One day a fella and one of the ladies of the night got into an argument.  He was walking away (cause she had already beat the tar out of him) and screaming some vulgar words.  I recon she didnt like what he was saying so she picked up a 22oz empty beer bottle and and threw it at him.  Popped him square in the head at a good 25 yards (He was standing by the oak tree closest to the side door).  we had to call the bambulance to him
> Idiot was standing at the front corner of the building bleeding like a stuck hog.  he would stick his head around the corner and yell a few bad words at her and jump back behind the building


Oh Lawd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffs readin back



Not much....would rather catch up DIreck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She aitn got to if shes got a good arm.
> There used to be a house in the lot next door.  All the drunks and street walkers hung out over there during the day.  One day a fella and one of the ladies of the night got into an argument.  He was walking away (cause she had already beat the tar out of him) and screaming some vulgar words.  I recon she didnt like what he was saying so she picked up a 22oz empty beer bottle and and threw it at him.  Popped him square in the head at a good 25 yards (He was standing by the oak tree closest to the side door).  we had to call the bambulance to him
> Idiot was standing at the front corner of the building bleeding like a stuck hog.  he would stick his head around the corner and yell a few bad words at her and jump back behind the building



 That's what I would  done too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Lemme go say hey to da Billy's and see if they got a new leader.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I would  done too!



I think after getting whooped up on and getting my tater busted, i woulda kept my mouf shut


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Gotta get some work done, later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think after getting whooped up on and getting my tater busted, i woulda kept my mouf shut



I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment.



obviously he was too.

Mud prolly seen the guy im talking about walking around town


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

At least he was duckin behind the wall the 2nd time around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

MsH tu tu.....drained da cement pond!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

before that house burnt and was condemned I would stand at the door and watch them idiots.  Had several good laughs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Got home and saw a paycheck on da counter top......wrong amount.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Man......pulled off the interstate last night to get gas, there was a accident with a 18 wheeler and a suv. Looked like a minor accident. I went and pumped a few gallons of gas, enough to get home, and by the time I got back down there before getting back on interstate that suv was engulfed in flames. 

Wish I had got a picher


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Need more coffee!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh yeah.....talked to a lady @ B'ham yesterday that could've been Keebsy's sister.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Need more coffee!!!



here ya go Jeff


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah.....talked to a lady @ B'ham yesterday that could've been Keebsy's sister.


sure it weren't?  Did her name start with a "D"?
welcome home, darlin'!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

D5?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

BINGO... oh, wait


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

i don't get it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm getting hawngray . .  Dawn cooked up some fried poke chops, peas and okra, smashed taters, fresh silver queen kone from north Ga, and biscuits last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> here ya go Jeff



Thanks bOOM bOOM......is it to early for an Irish? 

I might get drunk tonight...yall behave or grow up....be leaders!

 



hdm03 said:


> mud?



Not you hom03......you get a pass lil feller! 

But......fix da clock! 



Keebs said:


> sure it weren't?  Did her name start with a "D"?
> welcome home, darlin'!



I kept gettin hugs to make sure! 

Hey Babe!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

looks good Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting hawngray . .  Dawn cooked up some fried poke chops, peas and okra, smashed taters, fresh silver queen kone from north Ga, and biscuits last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 809429



QuackHoleIceMyBackBro! 

I bought anudder one to take in a small ice chest with me on the road. I get it cold if not frozen and place between me and the seat when driving.....it helps even when not frozen. 

Ain't nuttin like likker and a pain pill though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome back Chiefbro !!


Chief you ever heard anything about the electric device called "TENS" that supposed to give you back relief ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Small world.....woman that looked like Keebs sister had a 20 yr old son with Cerebral Palsy. I met him too, and when she introduced me she said, "Jeff, this is my son Jared."


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome back Chiefbro !!
> 
> 
> Chief you ever heard anything about the electric device called "TENS" that supposed to give you back relief ??



Yessir sure have Quack. My BIL had one and let me use it in the past. You are absolutely correct though.....Ice works better for me.

Oh.....thanks Brother!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> QuackHoleIceMyBackBro!
> 
> I bought anudder one to take in a small ice chest with me on the road. I get it cold if not frozen and place between me and the seat when driving.....it helps even when not frozen.
> 
> Ain't nuttin like likker and a pain pill though.



one what
I bought Cody this back thingy that he keeps in the freezer. He loves it. It feels like sand inside a towel. He can put it in the micro wave if he wants it hot, but he likes it in the freezer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Speaking of bodily/physical issues.....my older brother is having some type of historical procedure up @ Emory today on his knee.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I kept gettin hugs to make sure!
> 
> Hey Babe!


Gotta be from the Griffin Clan then!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting hawngray . .  Dawn cooked up some fried poke chops, peas and okra, smashed taters, fresh silver queen kone from north Ga, and biscuits last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 809429


 you win.hands.down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> one what
> I bought Cody this back thingy that he keeps in the freezer. He loves it. It feels like sand inside a towel. He can put it in the micro wave if he wants it hot, but he likes it in the freezer.



Anudder ice pack. I've got one of dem too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of bodily/physical issues.....my older brother is having some type of _*historical procedure*_ up @ Emory today on his knee.


 what is that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Gotta be from the Griffin Clan then!
> 
> you win.hands.down.



Nope.....Birmingham! I knew if anything yall were distant, hugs didn measure up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what is that?



They gonna video it and put it on da news.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir sure have Quack. My BIL had one and let me use it in the past. You are absolutely correct though.....Ice works better for me.
> 
> Oh.....thanks Brother!





Gotta buddy of mine that's gonna give me his "tens" and he has an inversion table I'm gonna try.

Doc put me on a 7 day steroid pack to see if that will alleviate some of the inflammation.

Likker and pain medz are the only thing that work, but the ice really does help !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope.....Birmingham! I knew if anything yall were distant, hugs didn measure up.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gonna video it and put it on da news.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what is that?



Not 100% sure, but he had a knee replacement a couple of years ago and the sharp edges on the plastic parts were cutting small blood vessels causing internal bleeding. The blood would build up in and around the knee blowing it up the size of a small cantaloupe and causing excrutiating pain. Something about his blood vessel's being so small.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Daddys balding hahaha




Im gonna looklike him in 31 years, life sucks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not 100% sure, but he had a knee replacement a couple of years ago and the sharp edges on the plastic parts were cutting small blood vessels causing internal bleeding. The blood would build up in and around the knee blowing it up the size of a small cantaloupe and causing excrutiating pain. Something about his blood vessel's being so small.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not 100% sure, but he had a knee replacement a couple of years ago and the sharp edges on the plastic parts were cutting small blood vessels causing internal bleeding. The blood would build up in and around the knee blowing it up the size of a small cantaloupe and causing excrutiating pain. Something about his blood vessel's being so small.


Daaaannnnggggg............... hope it all goes well for him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gonna video it and put it on da news.





I can bout gahrowntee theys gonna videO it....news prolly not.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I know!!!  


All hail!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Daaaannnnggggg............... hope it all goes well for him!



He's going to have some of the TOP DOGS in the Country lookin at it. They've never seen anything like it, said it's rare.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know!!!
> 
> 
> All hail!



I aint Quang no more. I shoulda neva quoted Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Daaaannnnggggg............... hope it all goes well for him!



Good googly moogly!! ^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint Quang no more. I shoulda neva quoted Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint Quang no more. I shoulda neva quoted Quack.



Shouldn't have backflushed da pool either!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Daddys balding hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaawwww...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shouldn't have backflushed da pool either!


Didja have to bring it up again. 

I'll be reminded everyday when I get home from work until it's full again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hope Cody don't jump in. He aint got the best eyesight.


It's too cold today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

You think that's crazy stuff about my brother.....he had a blockage in his neck several yrs back and was passing out around his house and not telling anyone. 

Eventually he told his wife about it and a few of us and we all got onto him about it. He went to a cardiologist they ran all kinds of tests and determined he had been having small heart attacks. By the time they figured it out and where the blockage was, it had bypassed itself and he was ok. 

I've never heard anything like that, but I bet Pookie has.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Daddys balding hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw Keebs awwwww and had to read back. 
That baby looks JUST like his Daddy.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

MizzH22 drained her pool last night????  That was kind of silly. Guess she wanted fresh water in there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You think that's crazy stuff about my brother.....he had a blockage in his neck several yrs back and was passing out around his house and not telling anyone.
> 
> Eventually he told his wife about it and a few of us and we all got onto him about it. He went to a cardiologist they ran all kinds of tests and determined he had been having small heart attacks. By the time they figured it out and where the blockage was, it had bypassed itself and he was ok.
> 
> I've never heard anything like that, but I bet Pookie has.



Same thing with my Dad. He had to have open heart surgery and that's when they found it. Said it happened when he was little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Speakin of Pookie.....there's our resident human plumber now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> aaawwww...........


He didnt like it when i quit making poot noises on his belly 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw Keebs awwwww and had to read back.
> That baby looks JUST like his Daddy.



Poor kid...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Jag just got up.....he's wearin his Bronze Medal from Special Olympics.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> MizzH22 drained her pool last night????  That was kind of silly. Guess she wanted fresh water in there.



mud and clay got it dirty...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja have to bring it up again.
> 
> I'll be reminded everyday when I get home from work until it's full again.



I thought you said MrH 22 wasn't mad.....I sowwy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Daddys balding hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ain't NEVER gonna be that cute!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint Quang no more. I shoulda neva quoted Quack.




I dunno what happened ??? 





Jeff C. said:


> Jag just got up.....he's wearin his Bronze Medal from Special Olympics.









Mebbe he's fixin to work on the lawnmower . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Gotta return the rental car!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno what happened ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long as he don't po my likker in it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

bOOM bOOM....tell LMS I said HI!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Drankus!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

hom03.....tell mrs hom03 I said Hi and if she needs anything, anything at all......let me know!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Whatcha ya'll havin fo dinna/lunch ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Chief = catchin up on driveler posts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha ya'll havin fo dinna/lunch ??



Likker......I'mon chew somebody out today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Mud better grow up!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You think that's crazy stuff about my brother.....he had a blockage in his neck several yrs back and was passing out around his house and not telling anyone.
> 
> Eventually he told his wife about it and a few of us and we all got onto him about it. He went to a cardiologist they ran all kinds of tests and determined he had been having small heart attacks. By the time they figured it out and where the blockage was, it had bypassed itself and he was ok.
> 
> I've never heard anything like that, but I bet Pookie has.


another............daaaaannnngggg.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw Keebs awwwww and had to read back.
> That baby looks JUST like his Daddy.


Don't he?


Jeff C. said:


> Speakin of Pookie.....there's our resident human plumber now!


where.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> He didnt like it when i quit making poot noises on his belly
> 
> 
> Poor kid...


   


Jeff C. said:


> Jag just got up.....he's wearin his Bronze Medal from Special Olympics.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha ya'll havin fo dinna/lunch ??


NUTTIN as good as yours, that's for sure!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You think that's crazy stuff about my brother.....he had a blockage in his neck several yrs back and was passing out around his house and not telling anyone.
> 
> Eventually he told his wife about it and a few of us and we all got onto him about it. He went to a cardiologist they ran all kinds of tests and determined he had been having small heart attacks. By the time they figured it out and where the blockage was, it had bypassed itself and he was ok.
> 
> I've never heard anything like that, but I bet Pookie has.



Yep.
It's called collateral flow. When plaque builds up slowly in a coronary artery, as the blood flow decreases in the artery, small branches( like tree roots ) start growing out of the artery and supplying blood to the afftected portion of the heart muscle. Most elderly heart patients with heart disease will have huge amounts of collateral flow but it takes a long time to develop those collaterals.
 Thats why young people who have a heart attack have much more damage than older people.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Is it just me or have ya'll noticed when a certain fella whose name starts with a Q is posting there is always a RED name at the bottom of the page.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM....tell LMS I said HI!


You should text/call her.  It would make her day 


Jeff C. said:


> hom03.....tell mrs hom03 I said Hi and if she needs anything, anything at all......let me know!


tell her I said Hi too 


Jeff C. said:


> Likker......I'mon chew somebody out today!



OH SNAP!!! op2:


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

I just saw some damage on the rental car that I didn't see when I rented it.....hope it was already there because I didn't do it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is it just me or have ya'll noticed when a certain fella whose name starts with a Q is posting there is always a RED name at the bottom of the page.



 aint dat the truff


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is it just me or have ya'll noticed when a certain fella whose name starts with a Q is posting there is always a RED name at the bottom of the page.



It's just coincidence as far as you know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.
> It's called collateral flow. When plaque builds up slowly in a coronary artery, as the blood flow decreases in the artery, small branches( like tree roots ) start growing out of the artery and supplying blood to the afftected portion of the heart muscle. Most elderly heart patients with heart disease will have huge amounts of collateral flow but it takes a long time to develop those collaterals.
> Thats why young people who have a heart attack have much more damage than older people.



Thanks for the explanation Pookie, his was in his neck. He showed me the pics of it. It was amazing to me. Did not know it was common. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is it just me or have ya'll noticed when a certain fella whose name starts with a Q is posting there is always a RED name at the bottom of the page.



Uhhhhh.....yeah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should text/call her.  It would make her day
> 
> tell her I said Hi too
> 
> ...



PM me her #


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Pizza pie again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Likker......I'mon chew somebody out today!



Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, Chiefdrunkhole in da house !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is it just me or have ya'll noticed when a certain fella whose name starts with a Q is posting there is always a RED name at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaaawd, Chiefdrunkhole in da house !!!



Cain't have no Pooh Bear runnin loose!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't have no Pooh Bear runnin loose!!






Pooh be actin the fool with a few dranks in him !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pooh be actin the fool with a few dranks in him !!



Red doods have dart gun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

bama gonna have a busy day.. po fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

BBL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Coffee for lunch.  No food, yet!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

hdm03 is quiet today


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

who's name starts with a Q?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

quincey?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

qomo3?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

quagmire?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

qhiefhole?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

wait, WHAT?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

qornet22?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who's name starts with a Q?





qookie ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Check out the thread "2014 Teal Opener" on the Braggin Board forum . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check out the thread "2014 Teal Opener" on the Braggin Board forum . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

was he bragging bout the birds or all his logos?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> was he bragging bout the birds or all his logos?





I dunno, but when Killer Delete sees it'll be gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

"homie don play dat"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

sumbody 'splain to me all teh hate on noydb?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sumbody 'splain to me all teh hate on noydb?







I dunno, but I doubt there's anybody else that starts more threads than he does.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but I doubt there's anybody else that starts more threads than he does.



No sure bout that.  hawglips starts alot of em in the political forum


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud better grow up!


Aint gonna happen


hdm03 said:


> qhiefhole?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

jeff fa fa told Lms hey.. she claimed to know what it meant


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff fa fa told Lms hey.. she claimed to know what it meant


 of course she knew, all us women know, ya know?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Grand Central Station in herea today.


AND, it's the same people every year.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff fa fa told Lms hey.. she claimed to know what it meant



i am the one who taught her what hey means


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> of course she knew, all us women know, ya know?



Even MzT knows and she aint neva been on herea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> of course she knew, all us women know, ya know?


I dont know 


hdm03 said:


> i am the one who taught her what hey means



that was very kind and caring of you little fella, Pm sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

speak of mrs  dawn quack tell her i said HEY


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> of course she knew, all us women know, ya know?


Hey


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Even MzT knows and she aint neva been on herea.



I made sure she knew , last time we was at Kmf.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Homo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

3???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

tp and 03 are diggin up bones  makes me laugh


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo?



not usually


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey


 Yo!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> speak of mrs  dawn quack tell her i said HEY





I show her Gage's pics all the time !!!




Hom03 is stawkin NOYDB ..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

gotta work again tonight


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

i ain't gotta work tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2014)

full.   roast beef and chicken stir fry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not usually





Hooked On Quack said:


> I show her Gage's pics all the time !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone warn NOYDB


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

The 2014 Teal Opener thread went poof


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 15, 2014)

That didn't take long


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> The 2014 Teal Opener thread went poof





Yep!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

I went to make a post asking if they had a MySpace page and it was gone!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Speaking to LMS via text about Chief and figured He would like these 2 comments she made "Jeff fa fa is so sweet!!!!"

"It made my day  wish he would have called I sure do like his voice"

Keebs and Mrs h seem to agree wid her too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff fa fa gonna be dranking wid a big head tuday


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking to LMS via text about Chief and figured He would like these 2 comments she made "Jeff fa fa is so sweet!!!!"
> 
> "It made my day  wish he would have called I sure do like his voice"
> 
> Keebs and Mrs h seem to agree wid her too


yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> The 2014 Teal Opener thread went poof





He's got pics on the Teal thread in the water fowel forum now . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's got pics on the Teal thread in the water fowel forum now . . .


follow the red dot....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking to LMS via text about Chief and figured He would like these 2 comments she made "Jeff fa fa is so sweet!!!!"
> 
> "It made my day  wish he would have called I sure do like his voice"
> 
> Keebs and Mrs h seem to agree wid her too



It seems i missed placed Sunshines number, pm it to me too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep!



X2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

BRB, I just picked up the phone and i heard a loud horn then m captain started speaking.. I think I may have soiled myself


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

At DA carwash!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs still looking for a root and Mudz breedin monkeys.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BRB, I just picked up the phone and i heard a loud horn then m captain started speaking.. I think I may have soiled myself





Jeff C. said:


> At DA carwash!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs still looking for a root and Mudz breedin monkeys.



Sounds like a bunch of dribelers to me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

i thought keebs was looking for meat?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

hey


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs still looking for a root and Mudz breedin monkeys.


got that thang Ordered!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i thought keebs was looking for meat?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

i wanna take a nappy nap


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wanna take a nappy nap


what was with the horn?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what was with the horn?



I know you answer the phone enough to have heard that recording, "this is your captain speaking"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know you answer the phone enough to have heard that recording, "this is your captain speaking"


nope, that's a new one on me..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, that's a new one on me..........



I used to get that call about once a day, now its down to once every week or 2..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know you answer the phone enough to have heard that recording, "this is your captain speaking"


I was getting that one once to twice a day.


Keebs said:


> nope, that's a new one on me..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

i hate telemarketers that has got to be a last resort job..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

That almost as bad as calling tech support and getting soemone who speaks worse english than i do.   "Hello dis is Gordon how may I help you sur"  YEAH RIGHT!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i hate telemarketers that has got to be a last resort job..


I will starve before taking that job...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I will starve before taking that job...................



cant say Id starve but Id flip burgers first


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I will starve before taking that job...................



Not me , i like eatin 
Herro, this is mud, wha i may hep u wif.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i hate telemarketers that has got to be a last resort job..





I was a telemarketer when I got fired from the fair selling corn dogs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not me , i like eatin
> Herro, this is mud, wha i may hep u wif.


Would you like extra moostard?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I was a telemarketer when I got fired from the fair selling corn dogs.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant say Id starve but Id flip burgers first


I've been a waitress before, I'd do it again.............


mudracing101 said:


> Not me , i like eatin
> Herro, this is mud, wha i may hep u wif.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I was a telemarketer when I got fired from the fair selling corn dogs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've been a waitress before, I'd do it again.............



Dated a girl whos mom was a waitress I seen her bring in $400 dollars in tips one Friday night


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm gonna be a waitress.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna be a waitress.



Mud, couldnt you nor I work at a place that serves food.  We would owe tehm money at the end of the week


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, couldnt you nor I work at a place that serves food.  We would owe tehm money at the end of the week



Yep, and id forget the order and then get mad and then order me a beer, then get fired, then owe a tab, then not be able to drive home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Id comegt ya iffin you slid me a free meal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know you answer the phone enough to have heard that recording, "this is your captain speaking"


I thought Mud done prank called you. 
H22 gots this weird lookin thing that sounds like a siren. He's all the time scaring people half ta deaf with it when they sitting at the bar in da pool house. 
I still aint used to it.  Scares me ERYTIME. 


mudracing101 said:


> Yep, and id forget the order and then get mad and then order me a beer, then get fired, then owe a tab, then not be able to drive home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've got to get some work done or i  will be looking for a waitress job. later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bwahahahaha. Good idea Mandy. This is your captain speaking. I just got a brand new number to try it on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Speakin of pools............. I gotta go fill mine up. 
Later ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Might as well scrub the walls while its low.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

Mud = monkey breeder


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

lol's


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dated a girl whos mom was a waitress I seen her bring in $400 dollars in tips one Friday night


I said I was a waitress, I didn't say I was a good waitress.......  the snowbirds loved to hear me talk about how I tended the grits tree for the restaurant......


mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna be a waitress.


at Hooters?


mudracing101 said:


> Yep, and id forget the order and then get mad and then order me a beer, then get fired, then owe a tab, then not be able to drive home.


 that sounds 'bout right.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dated a girl whos mom was a waitress I seen her bring in $400 dollars in tips one Friday night






Somebody gave me a quarter once back when I was sellin corndogs at the fair.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody gave me a quarter once back when I was sellin corndogs at the fair.



did you call someone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

What'd I miss......you buncha idjits!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss......you buncha idjits!



You need to get drunk quick......these folks need a leader and a PM in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You need to get drunk quick......these folks need a leader and a PM in the morning



What time is it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did you call someone?





Yeah, but they didn't care.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

I am not the leader, but the appointee! I will chew them out and send PM's though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

hom03 = new leader


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Where's da Jag....I need a bartender.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hom03 = new leader



dear sweet... he cant even fix the clock how is he gonna lead.. we are doomed


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dear sweet... he cant even fix the clock how is he gonna lead.. we are doomed



I know......I forgot to pickup a Bio hazard suit for 3 day bugout/emergency bag too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Buncha idjits on Wall skreet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buncha idjits on Wall skreet.



  I miss something?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buncha idjits on Wall skreet.



no kidding


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I miss something?



Falling.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

Saw a cool lookin camper on the way home from dropping off rental car. Think I will go have a better look.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Falling.....



its just da market correcting itself.. whats 3%..


Im talking out my backside i know NOTHING bout the stock market


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

If I take another hit like I did a few years back I'll never retire, lost 60k in one year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

im to po to have moneys in the stock market


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2014)

id hav to buy single shares of penny stocks


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2014)

where'd ery body go??????

Guess it's 'bout that time then.............. mud? Leroy? Quack????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Lets go Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where'd ery body go??????
> 
> Guess it's 'bout that time then.............. mud? Leroy? Quack????






Have a good evenin Keebs, I still got 2 mo hours !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Later y'all. I'm out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Crickett's reading back . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm back.   RUN


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Just had a BIG buck cross the road in front of me, not far from company owned land the we hunt . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 15, 2014)

1 more hour and 1 day then off for 7


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just had a BIG buck cross the road in front of me, not far from company owned land the we hunt . .



If your luck is like mine it will be the last time you see him in daylight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> If your luck is like mine it will be the last time you see him in daylight





That'll be alright too, I start nights Monday . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That'll be alright too, I start nights Monday . .



 may have to start calling you Qbeam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Water been flowin all day. ain't even up to thr skimmer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Water been flowin all day. ain't even up to thr skimmer.



splish splash in the wading pool.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2014)

well taday we hit concrete


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2014)

H22 trying to tell me how to make microwave taters. He told me I weren't doin it right and walked outside. I said, Grow up,Be a leader.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well taday we hit concrete



You drilled to China?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You drilled to China?



through an old road, railroad bed, warehouse foundation or all 3


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 trying to tell me how to make microwave taters. He told me I weren't doin it right and walked outside. I said, Grow up,Be a leader.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2014)

sup!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2014)

fridayeve and it can't come soon enough for me.  Well to the coffee is brewed gently and ready today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gobblin, Thanks for the early supply of your fresh brewed this Thirsty Thursday.  I need some to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.

It is time for all of you knuckle-dragging drivelers to get up and be productive "leaders" today.  Just see Chief, he will show you what he means!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Follow the leader!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Follow the leader!




Yep, that's the spirit !!!

Good morning Chief.  You are up mighty early this morning......did MizT kick your out of bed or something????  

Quack needs to hurry up and get back on his regular night shift routine.  Chalk Mine Charlie is not a happy camper when Quack is not there at night to tuck him in!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, that's the spirit !!!
> 
> Good morning Chief.  You are up mighty early this morning......did MizT kick your out of bed or something????
> 
> Quack needs to hurry up and get back on his regular night shift routine.  Chalk Mine Charlie is not a happy camper when Quack is not there at night to tuck him in!!!!



Mornin gobblin and EE, naw I just got all the sleep that was needed for a change. Now, whether or not I will be productive or a leader remains to be seen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Mornin Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning Mr Eagle and Jeff. Better get me some of that coffee, hope it is extra strong this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well Good Morning to you Charlie.  Gobblin's coffee was so strong this morning that it walked across the kitchen table top and jumped over into the cup!!!  

It already made those sleep monsters disappear from my eyes!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning everyone..  baked salmon and asparagus wrapped in bacon.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh, thanks Gobblein.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2014)

Tapping a toe to the Oak ridge boys this morning.... Mmm bop a mmm bop a mowmow!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Follow the leader!





KyDawg said:


> Morning Mr Eagle and Jeff. Better get me some of that coffee, hope it is extra strong this morning.





blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone..  baked salmon and asparagus wrapped in bacon.



A little early for that blood.   Fried yard eggs and cheese toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone..  baked salmon and asparagus wrapped in bacon.



Mornin blood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good morning, glad to see Jeff didnt get crunk up last night and bust some heads.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey ya'll !!  Probably shouldn't jinx myself by saying this, but I think the steroids are working, my back feels GOOD this morning so far !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

Al is da man


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!  Probably shouldn't jinx myself by saying this, but I think the steroids are working, my back feels GOOD this morning so far !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A little early for that blood.   Fried yard eggs and cheese toast.


Not on my side of the clock! Mernin G.... How you deeern?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood!



Mernin Jiff ... How's the family?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

A lil deer sausage with mustard. I thought we were out. mmm good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

I feel like the south end of a North bound mule


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!  Probably shouldn't jinx myself by saying this, but I think the steroids are working, my back feels GOOD this morning so far !!!




Quack, all you need is for me to send that pretty blond nurse that I know here in Augusta over your way.  Oh, by the way, her middle name is "steroid" and I guarantee you that she will get everything on you working just fine again.


She is an honor graduate of the U.S. Academy of Customer Service!!!

Yes sir, no more pain at all and a smile on every face.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I feel like the south end of a North bound mule



Well hopefully, you don't have a plow-stock hooked up to your behind though !!!!  Yep, most may not believe it but when I was a teenager, I do remember watching the south end of a northbound mule that had a plow-stock hooked up to it and I was the driver of sorts!!!  Man that was some hard work.....especially if that dang mule had been eating lots of green grass the night before I started plowing with him!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, all you need is for me to send that pretty blond nurse that I know here in Augusta over your way.  Oh, by the way, her middle name is "steroid" and I guarantee you that she will get everything on you working just fine again.
> 
> 
> She is an honor graduate of the U.S. Academy of Customer Service!!!
> ...





You got her digits ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got her digits ??



Yes, lemme see. they start out with BR 54...9...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Tapping a toe to the Oak ridge boys this morning.... Mmm bop a mmm bop a mowmow!!


I used to clog to that song..... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!  Probably shouldn't jinx myself by saying this, but I think the steroids are working, my back feels GOOD this morning so far !!!




Mernin.Folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mornin









I was bobbin my head to Taylor Swift this mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some things a person should never admit


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I feel like the south end of a North bound mule



Whats wrong lil fella?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

sinuses and chest congestion


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sinuses and chest congestion



EBOLA


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I was bobbin my head to Taylor Swift this mornin


ohgirl, no you di'int!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> sinuses and chest congestion


Master Tonic............ juss sayin........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> EBOLA


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sinuses and chest congestion


Uh oh, spray down the driveler. Had a coworker come in this morning, and i said "dang , whats up wif you?" He said i'm sick, i said get out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stupid sick people trying to get me sick.



Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

UPDATE: Water in the pool is getting close to the 2nd step and almost to the skimmer.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

big accomplishment of the mornin: check the 0 on 50cal, clean an reload for Friday


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> UPDATE: Water in the pool is getting close to the 2nd step and almost to the skimmer.



so it should be fulltomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Read the "Lice" thread and now my heads itching.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

if I had a head like that......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> so it should be fulltomorrow



Yep.
Maybe even tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> UPDATE: Water in the pool is getting close to the 2nd step and almost to the skimmer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> if I had a head like that......





you'd be one sexy beast . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



hey, I got no idea what a well costs.......I don't wanna know


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> you'd be one sexy beast . .



yeahyeah that's it


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!  Probably shouldn't jinx myself by saying this, but I think the steroids are working, my back feels GOOD this morning so far !!!







Keebs said:


> I used to clog to that song.....



I'm so jealous now ........I always wanted to clog when I was a little girl & my Mama wouldn't let me! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shake it off 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> EBOLA



 Don't get me started on that.......



Hooked On Quack said:


> Read the "Lice" thread and now my heads itching.



Mine too 


Mornin y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> hey, I got no idea what a well costs.......I don't wanna know


dude............ you put them in but don't know what they cost???


Crickett said:


> I'm so jealous now ........I always wanted to clog when I was a little girl & my Mama wouldn't let me!


It's not too late......... I didn't take it until I was in my 20's and I had a friend from HS that taught it............ I just wish I hadn't gotten rid of my shoes now............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm so jealous now ........I always wanted to clog when I was a little girl & my Mama wouldn't let me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.
Mornin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dude............ you put them in but don't know what they cost???
> 
> It's not too late......... I didn't take it until I was in my 20's and I had a friend from HS that taught it............ I just wish I hadn't gotten rid of my shoes now............



nope, too many factors for me to remember


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dude............ you put them in but don't know what they cost???
> 
> It's not too late......... I didn't take it until I was in my 20's and I had a friend from HS that taught it............ I just wish I hadn't gotten rid of my shoes now............



Ha ha ha....My hubby would make fun of me so bad...



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep.
> Mornin



I _knew it_


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

hfh = snots


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2014)

time check 0930.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope, still 26 minutes off. 
Which clock did hdm03 fix?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> nope, too many factors for me to remember





Crickett said:


> Ha ha ha....My hubby would make fun of me so bad...
> 
> 
> 
> I _knew it_


It is some great exercise, I PROMISE!


rhbama3 said:


> time check 0930.


nope, isn't fixed yet............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, still 26 minutes off.
> Which clock did hdm03 fix?


I heard it was the one in the executive back hall closet ..........


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

When the times changes in a few weeks the clock will be correct.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03=slacker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 watches racin with dead peeples..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 watches racin with dead peeples..



buffalo bill?  "it puts the lotion on its skin!"


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 watches racin with dead peeples..



they at least keep quiet during the race


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> buffalo bill?  "it puts the lotion on its skin!"





Joe Dirt got kidnapped by Buffalo Bill . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Joe Dirt got kidnapped by Buffalo Bill . .



 thats why i mentioned it..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

I could see hdm getting a sewage container confused as a nuke...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> When the times changes in a few weeks the clock will be correct.


Nope, it'll be an hour and 26 minutes off. I don't think you ae taking this very serious. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 watches racin with dead peeples..


Wonder how many pot pourri bowls and glade air fresheners are in his house?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> buffalo bill?  "it puts the lotion on its skin!"


Allright, alllright...... now gimme my copy of Hot Rod magazine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Plum crazy purple with a hemi and posi tract


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

I gotta admit, all yall fellas grew up in a time when muscle cars were real muscle cars.  Im kinda jealous!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta admit, all yall fellas grew up in a time when muscle cars were real muscle cars.  Im kinda jealous!!



Them was cool cars but couldnt hold a candle to todays minivans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cadillac stationwagon, zooom!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Plum crazy purple with a hemi and posi tract



the best mopar color ever  I knew a guy that painted over a survivor so he could have a General


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta admit, all yall fellas grew up in a time when muscle cars were real muscle cars.  Im kinda jealous!!



It was awesome and i miss those days. My uncle had a 65 mustang. When he passed away, i tried to buy it from my Aunt, but was a $1000 short( in 1984). She wouldn't budge on the price.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

I jus want a real m80


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the best mopar color ever  I knew a guy that painted over a survivor so he could have a General



tell that guy he was an I.D.10.T!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the best mopar color ever  I knew a guy that painted over a survivor so he could have a General



16... i had a 69 camaro, small block power glide, and my cousin had a dodger charger plum crazy purple, we thought we were cool.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It was awesome and i miss those days. My uncle had a 65 mustang. When he passed away, i tried to buy it from my Aunt, but was a $1000 short( in 1984). She wouldn't budge on the price.



the 65-6 fastback is still the hawtest bodied hoss ever


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell that guy he was an I.D.10.T!!!



I did



mudracing101 said:


> 16... i had a 69 camaro, small block power glide, and my cousin had a dodger charger plum crazy purple, we thought we were cool.



you were


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It was awesome and i miss those days. My uncle had a 65 mustang. When he passed away, i tried to buy it from my Aunt, but was a $1000 short( in 1984). She wouldn't budge on the price.



My step dad had a road runner, not sure of the year.  I wanted it so bad to restore as my first vehicle but he said it was too much motor for a 16 year old and sold it.  Iv always been a truck guy but id love to own just about any of the old school muscle cars.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I did
> 
> 
> 
> you were



what he said!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Almost got a 65 1/2 malibu two door the original chevelle with the 327 and 3 deuces with the 4 speed. Uncle sold it to someone else the week before, then dad showed me a 70 four door nova.. i said are you kiddin me...... Then we found the 69 a week later!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

My first truck was an 85 scottsdale red and silver with a smoking 350 and the detent cable unhooked.  Straight pipes with tips.  First tiem i drove it I left the house headed for work.  Tire blew out on the dirt road we lived on, fishtailed hit the ditch and flipped it...  Only piece of metal NOT ruined was the passenger side door. Hit hard enough to push the frame into the bed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It was awesome and i miss those days. My uncle had a 65 mustang. When he passed away, i tried to buy it from my Aunt, but was a $1000 short( in 1984). She wouldn't budge on the price.


My DREAM car. Candy Apple Red. 


mudracing101 said:


> 16... i had a 69 camaro, small block power glide, and my cousin had a dodger charger plum crazy purple, we thought we were cool.



Ummmmmm, you were.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My DREAM car. Candy Apple Red.
> 
> 
> Ummmmmm, you were.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

crap, i killed the driveler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

not alone i got 7 guest watching me become KANG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

I bought a 74 Pinto from the money I made sellin corndogs at the fair.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not alone i got 7 guest watching me become KANG


 changes constantly..........

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests) 		 	 	 		 			Keebs, Hooked On Quack+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

i got a feeling the reason quack got fired from selling corndogs MIGHT have something to do with the pickle slicer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bought a 74 Pinto from the money I made sellin corndogs at the fair.



Talk about muscle car. 
Talk about being cool. 


You da man, Quack. You da man. 




What color was it


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My first truck was an 85 scottsdale red and silver with a smoking 350 and the detent cable unhooked.  Straight pipes with tips.  First tiem i drove it I left the house headed for work.  Tire blew out on the dirt road we lived on, fishtailed hit the ditch and flipped it...  Only piece of metal NOT ruined was the passenger side door. Hit hard enough to push the frame into the bed


Cant give you nothing


havin_fun_huntin said:


> not alone i got 7 guest watching me become KANG



Kang Leroy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just sayin Quack and corndog in the same sentence makes me lol .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got a feeling the reason quack got fired from selling corndogs MIGHT have something to do with the pickle slicer










mrs. hornet22 said:


> Talk about muscle car.
> Talk about being cool.
> 
> 
> ...





Is Rust a color ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant give you nothing
> 
> 
> Kang Leroy.



 
I took the motor out of it the following monday and put it in a 79 long wheel base pickup.  guy before me painted it with ford empliment lue paint from MSI .. ugliest thing you ever seen


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

I drove a ford fairmont for a lil while, rust colored, now that was the ugliest thing you've ever seen.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> buffalo bill?  "it puts the lotion on its skin!"





Hooked On Quack said:


> Joe Dirt got kidnapped by Buffalo Bill . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 809559


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Hey Jeffro!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


 hey there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

I did have a 74 Olds 442, sweet ride had swivel bucket seats, with a 455 4barrel, plus a shift kit.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is Rust a color ???



oxidized red


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





Crickett be diggin some Joe Dirt !!! 



"Life's a garden brother, dig it.."


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, glad to see Jeff didnt get crunk up last night and bust some heads.



Pep talks are over used and abused! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!  Probably shouldn't jinx myself by saying this, but I think the steroids are working, my back feels GOOD this morning so far !!!



Come to think of it......those zpac's was probly what got me out of that wheel chair. 

Glad to hear it....Quackbrokebackhole! 



blood on the ground said:


> Not on my side of the clock! Mernin G.... How you deeern?
> 
> 
> Mernin Jiff ... How's the family?



All is well blood, thanks!



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro!!!



My Mercury Comet was bad to da bone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey there!



Well well well!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Cept it was baby/sky blue and had a 6cyl with a hole in da muffler and sounded like a bumble bee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

I paid more for the stereo and speakers.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cept it was baby/sky blue and had a 6cyl with a hole in da muffler and sounded like a bumble bee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

This was my Mom's but I drove it to school. Same color and all. It had 3 on the tree and no carpet. You could wash it out with the water hose.
I hated that car.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I paid more for the stereo and speakers.....



Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner/lunch ???

I've got some leftova Maryland Fried Cheekun, fried okra and smashed taters, but I'm thankin bout easin up to the kuntray store and getting a hambooger, or dotdog and some chips ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2014)

chief bro


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner/lunch ???
> 
> I've got some leftova Maryland Fried Cheekun, fried okra and smashed taters, but I'm thankin bout easin up to the kuntray store and getting a hambooger, or dotdog and some chips ???



what is Maryland Fried Cheekun?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

My oldest brother had a car exactly like this. Then my sister got it. Wish I had it now. I loved that car.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what is Maryland Fried Cheekun?



its imported, from maryland, DUH


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what is Maryland Fried Cheekun?






Pizza pie for the third time this week. 
We got 2 XL's and H22 don't eat pizza.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was my Mom's but I drove it to school. Same color and all. It had 3 on the tree and no carpet. You could wash it out with the water hose.
> I hated that car.



That was a nice car! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner/lunch ???
> 
> I've got some leftova Maryland Fried Cheekun, fried okra and smashed taters, but I'm thankin bout easin up to the kuntray store and getting a hambooger, or dotdog and some chips ???



Egg salad sammiches 



gobbleinwoods said:


> chief bro



Gobble bro! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My oldest brother had a car exactly like this. Then my sister got it. Wish I had it now. I loved that car.



Ahhhh.....had one of those too, but hard top. Talk about a gas guzzler! Man that thing rode good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

who in their right mind DONT eat pizza


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

My all time favorite though.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who in their right mind DONT eat pizza



Someone NOT in their right mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

In their left mind.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Im bored, think ill start a poll


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Went and looked @ a cool camper yesterday Mandy, no refrigerator  and not quite big enough either


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what is Maryland Fried Cheekun?





It's a chain cheekun restaurant, like KFC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im bored, think ill start a poll



Go for it.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Went and looked @ a cool camper yesterday Mandy, no refrigerator  and not quite big enough either



so it wasn't all that cool


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

hfh loves polls


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Go for it.



 cant figure out how to do the options


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

someone should post some interesting articles


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

can't beat some good articles


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder does the store have any corndogs ??   Think I'll get some ice cream fo dessert . . . BBL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My all time favorite though.....



Mine too. I'm gonna have one on of these days. 
This was my 1st car ever. Sept mine was bright yeller. Had a killer stereo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Went and looked @ a cool camper yesterday Mandy, no refrigerator  and not quite big enough either



What kind was it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who in their right mind DONT eat pizza



Somebody that has lost about 20 some odd lbs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody that has lost about 20 some odd lbs.



20 is an even number


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so it wasn't all that cool



Not cool enough. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> What kind was it



19ft Starcraft Star Stream.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Little better image.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not cool enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 19ft Starcraft Star Stream.



 That's about what we are looking for. Small self contained.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll havin fo dinner/lunch ???
> 
> I've got some leftova Maryland Fried Cheekun, fried okra and smashed taters, but I'm thankin bout easin up to the kuntray store and getting a hambooger, or dotdog and some chips ???


take out from da Chinese place........ co-worker can flat fix a plate!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's about what we are looking for. Small self contained.



The second one is like the one I looked at. The entrance door is in the middle, not towards the rear like the first one. I think it's called a 21 ft, but that's from the ball to the rear bumper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's about what we are looking for. Small self contained.



Blew my mind that there was no fridge


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Blew my mind that there was no fridge



That is kinda strange. You got one don'tcha


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh....here's what the deal was with my brother's knee:

He's out and did great! they were finished in a half hour. Doctor said after last week he knew right where to go, just needed the right tools. They believe this will take care of the internal bleeding that's been causing so much trouble. 
The rep for the cath and coil was here in the surgery room with them. He's just got to lie on his back for two hours because of the cath. The vein was behind his knee and they believe it's from an artery and vein being pushed together during his knee replacement  and growing together. Because an artery is bigger than a vein there's more pressure so the blood would break through and bleed in his knee which was extremely painful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is kinda strange. You got one don'tcha



Yep, but would much rather it be built in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....here's what the deal was with my brother's knee:
> 
> He's out and did great! they were finished in a half hour. Doctor said after last week he knew right where to go, just needed the right tools. They believe this will take care of the internal bleeding that's been causing so much trouble.
> The rep for the cath and coil was here in the surgery room with them. He's just got to lie on his back for two hours because of the cath. The vein was behind his knee and they believe it's from an artery and vein being pushed together during his knee replacement  and growing together. Because an artery is bigger than a vein there's more pressure so the blood would break through and bleed in his knee which was extremely painful.





Ouch, hope he has a quick recovery !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....here's what the deal was with my brother's knee:
> 
> He's out and did great! they were finished in a half hour. Doctor said after last week he knew right where to go, just needed the right tools. They believe this will take care of the internal bleeding that's been causing so much trouble.
> The rep for the cath and coil was here in the surgery room with them. He's just got to lie on his back for two hours because of the cath. The vein was behind his knee and they believe it's from an artery and vein being pushed together during his knee replacement  and growing together. Because an artery is bigger than a vein there's more pressure so the blood would break through and bleed in his knee which was extremely painful.


daaaaannnnngggggggg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> daaaaannnnngggggggg.



You can say that again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Mmmmmm, butter pecan ice cream . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.




daaaaaannnnggggg


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, butter pecan ice cream . .



Do an ice cream poll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do an ice cream poll.






I don't do polls, that's Leroy's fortay . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Ate the last of the 'Death by Chocolate' last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I had ice cream.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, butter pecan ice cream . .


thats some good stuff............... but made me think of black walnut, now I want some of that too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thats some good stuff............... but made me think of black walnut, now I want some of that too





This lil kuntray store sales a brand called "Blue Bunny" with lots of different flavors, bout once every month, or two I try a different flavor, they're ALL GOOD !!!!


They gotz peanut butter ice cream too !!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 16, 2014)

WE don't gotz ice cream at work


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This lil kuntray store sales a brand called "Blue Bunny" with lots of different flavors, bout once every month, or two I try a different flavor, they're ALL GOOD !!!!
> 
> 
> They gotz peanut butter ice cream too !!


I've had Blue Bunny before, it is good!


Wycliff said:


> WE don't gotz ice cream at work


sneak it in............ wait, ya'll got a freezerator there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> WE don't gotz ice cream at work





This store ain't but a mile from my job, they sale a little bit of everything, from boots to hardware to homemade biscuits to beer !!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 16, 2014)

Cain't leave till 7  And ya'll done slung a cravin on me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Cain't leave till 7  And ya'll done slung a cravin on me



Yeah, but now you have something to look forward to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey Chiefdrunkbrohole, call yo doctor and get him to call you in a steroid pack, took 7 pills Tues, 6 pills Wed, 4 today, 2 tomorrow and 1 Sat I think.  This is the first pain free day I've experienced in I don't know when !! 



Just hope I don't do sumpin stoopid, like try to unload all the scratch feed and corn off the back of my truck by myself . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but now you have something to look forward to.



See that's why your the leader always looking at the positive


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> See that's why your the leader always looking at the positive



I'm on have to change that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefdrunkbrohole, call yo doctor and get him to call you in a steroid pack, took 7 pills Tues, 6 pills Wed, 4 today, 2 tomorrow and 1 Sat I think.  This is the first pain free day I've experienced in I don't know when !!
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope I don't do sumpin stoopid, like try to unload all the scratch feed and corn off the back of my truck by myself . . .



They gave me a couple of those when I was in the wheelchair. I believe that's what got me out of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cept it was baby/sky blue and had a 6cyl with a hole in da muffler and sounded like a bumble bee.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was my Mom's but I drove it to school. Same color and all. It had 3 on the tree and no carpet. You could wash it out with the water hose.
> I hated that car.


One of the better looking novas i seen. The 69 was ok , after that they went down hill. Mrs. Hawtnet mama was chillin like a villian in her nova with them chrome wheels.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza pie for the third time this week.
> We got 2 XL's and H22 don't eat pizza.


H22 dont eat pizza, h22=big dummy


hdm03 said:


> so it wasn't all that cool


nope must not of been, hard to be cool without a beer fridge.



Jeff C. said:


> Mud?





Jeff C. said:


> Oh....here's what the deal was with my brother's knee:
> 
> He's out and did great! they were finished in a half hour. Doctor said after last week he knew right where to go, just needed the right tools. They believe this will take care of the internal bleeding that's been causing so much trouble.
> The rep for the cath and coil was here in the surgery room with them. He's just got to lie on his back for two hours because of the cath. The vein was behind his knee and they believe it's from an artery and vein being pushed together during his knee replacement  and growing together. Because an artery is bigger than a vein there's more pressure so the blood would break through and bleed in his knee which was extremely painful.


Glad Bro is ok!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't remember the last time I had ice cream.


Me either.


Hooked On Quack said:


> This store ain't but a mile from my job, they sale a little bit of everything, from boots to hardware to homemade biscuits to beer !!


That sounds like a good country song, bisquits and beer.

Chuck wagon sammwich and fries. Quack wins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like mint chocolate chip ice cream, but not the kind with the big hunks of chocolate. I like the shaved chocolate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> One of the better looking novas i seen. The 69 was ok , after that they went down hill. Mrs. Hawtnet mama was chillin like a villian in her nova with them chrome wheels.
> 
> 
> H22 dont eat pizza, h22=big dummy
> ...



Holy Multi quotes Batman


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like mint chocolate chip ice cream, but not the kind with the big hunks of chocolate. I like the shaved chocolate.



MrsH22 = picky bout her chocolate mint.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

It's plum cold out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's plum cold out there.



Mid foty's tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mid foty's tonight.



Fire place, here I come.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's plum cold out there.


shorts on and my office window open....... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fire place, here I come.


bless your heart.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fire place, here I come.



Cannonball?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> shorts on and my office window open.......
> 
> bless your heart.........


Gonna be 84 at sista's Saturday.  I'm gonna pack my bavin suit. 


Jeff C. said:


> Cannonball?



Can't turn the heater on till the pool gets full.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gonna be 84 at sista's Saturday.  I'm gonna pack my bavin suit.
> 
> 
> Can't turn the heater on till the pool gets full.



You got a fireplace in your pool?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You got a fireplace in your pool?



Now Jeff fa fa


For real, when Cody was young he couldn't wait to get in the pool. I got pics of him and his friend sitting in front of the fireplace with bathing suits on. 
I used to put their towels in the dryer and get them warm for em. That was pre-pool heater dayz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm gettin nappy headed.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gonna be 84 at sista's Saturday.  I'm gonna pack my bavin suit.
> 
> 
> Can't turn the heater on till the pool gets full.


but I won't get to seezya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but I won't get to seezya!



We'z goin to the Mossy Creek Festival.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z goin to the Mossy Creek Festival.


I'll be in da deer woods..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

lilD in da house !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

im here-ish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Crickett and I have alot in common, we should have a "buddy" night out, we could go see Joe Dirt and go eat some thin crust pizza !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett and I have alot in common, we should have a "buddy" night out, we could go see Joe Dirt and go eat some thin crust pizza !!!



Is that you Nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

great post


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm back


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that you Nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

mrsH22 called Quack nancy......made me giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

lol's


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett be diggin some Joe Dirt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Life's a garden brother, dig it.."



"I'm you're sister!"



Jeff C. said:


> My Mercury Comet was bad to da bone!


I like those cars! 




Jeff C. said:


> Oh....here's what the deal was with my brother's knee:
> 
> He's out and did great! they were finished in a half hour. Doctor said after last week he knew right where to go, just needed the right tools. They believe this will take care of the internal bleeding that's been causing so much trouble.
> The rep for the cath and coil was here in the surgery room with them. He's just got to lie on his back for two hours because of the cath. The vein was behind his knee and they believe it's from an artery and vein being pushed together during his knee replacement  and growing together. Because an artery is bigger than a vein there's more pressure so the blood would break through and bleed in his knee which was extremely painful.



Dang....hope he's gonna be alright! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett and I have alot in common, we should have a "buddy" night out, we could go see Joe Dirt and go eat some thin crust pizza !!!


No No


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fire place, here I come.


I got my windows open!


Keebs said:


> shorts on and my office window open.......
> 
> bless your heart.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I got my windows open!



Mine are open at the house. It's gonna be freezin in there when I get home. 

The boy had the A/C on 73 yesterday when I got home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Somebody needs to put Homo3 in time out for a lil while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Leroy, start a poll about the dumbest threads started, Homo3 will win.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wheres that Bama when you need him??


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mine are open at the house. It's gonna be freezin in there when I get home.
> 
> The boy had the A/C on 73 yesterday when I got home.



Ours is on 73 


mudracing101 said:


> Somebody needs to put Homo3 in time out for a lil while.



Yep!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff!! You need to tell Homo3 to grow up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mine are open at the house. It's gonna be freezin in there when I get home.
> 
> The boy had the A/C on 73 yesterday when I got home.



I got my heater on at work right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Somebody needs to put Homo3 in time out for a lil while.



I'll drink to that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Be a leader.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff!! You need to tell Homo3 to grow up.



hes trying to be a leader tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff!! You need to tell Homo3 to grow up.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff!! You need to tell Homo3 to grow up.



I reckon he's just tryin to defend his over achiever award. NOYDB must be tryin to take it away or something....


----------



## lilD1188 (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> take out from da Chinese place........ co-worker can flat fix a plate!




And where's mine!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff!! You need to tell Homo3 to grow up.



send me a PM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

he will never get the clock fixed at this pace


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got my heater on at work right now



Bless yer heart...


I'm sitting in the car rider line with the windows down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

just glad I didnt wear shorts


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Hom03 posts some interesting stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> And where's mine!!!!!


in the fridge..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

my feets are cold


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

i know what the people want


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just glad I didnt wear shorts


 I did.............. and a heavy over shirt! But that's been shucked now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

NOYhomoB


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

hands too


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> NOYhomoB


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Time to go fill the pool.


Ya'll behave. Grow up. Be leaders.


----------



## lilD1188 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> lilD in da house !!



Yea I iz, I'm just stalking around!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> NOYhomoB


oh snap!


----------



## lilD1188 (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> in the fridge..........



Ok just bring it by after work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Yea I iz, I'm just stalking around!




Hey youngun!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to go fill the pool.
> 
> 
> Ya'll behave. Grow up. Be leaders.



You want me to post an article about filling pools?


----------



## lilD1188 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey youngun!



Heyyyy Unca Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyy Unca Jeff



How U doin schweetie?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Ok just bring it by after work!


:no no: that's gonna be my afternoon snack............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll drink to that!






havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got my heater on at work right now


Got the AC on


Keebs said:


> I did.............. and a heavy over shirt! But that's been shucked now!


Keebs = shirtless



hdm03 said:


> You want me to post an article about filling pools?


How not to empty said pool would be better.


----------



## lilD1188 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How U doin schweetie?



I'm sleepy!!! Lol my lil monster is napping but I can't sleep!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How not to empty said pool would be better.



Apparently; she already knows how to do that.   Just hit the switch and go to bed.


----------



## lilD1188 (Oct 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :no no: that's gonna be my afternoon snack............



You so mean!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> You so mean!!!!!!


who loves ya baybay!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey bro


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Apparently; she already knows how to do that.   Just hit the switch and go to bed.



But that was not her intention


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> I'm sleepy!!! Lol my lil monster is napping but I can't sleep!!!



Same here.....Jag's asleep and both dogs. It's too quiet up in hera.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

lol ing


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chief?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> But that was not her intention



Well now she can write an article about it and I will post it for her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thats what i'm talkin about


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> You so mean!!!!!!



Momma needs aft snack


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?




Bump


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I got my windows open!






I know . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Somebody put hom03's shock collar back on...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

just trying to keep ya'll informed


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Momma needs aft snack


you know what I'm talkin 'bout!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Where's derthole ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Where is Dirtbrohole?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

Crap; Durt is dead?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

should i post an article about being dead?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Crap; Durt is dead?



I better call his wife , make sure she is ok


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just printed the boy's hunting license and hip and tags, fo FREE!  This year was the tenth year of his lifetime license, so it has already paid for itself. HFH, you need to get that boy one for Christmas, best $200.00 you'll eva spend


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody put hom03's shock collar back on...



Homo3's gone off the deep end in msH22's pool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Just printed the boy's hunting license and hip and tags, fo FREE!  This year was the tenth year of his lifetime license, so it has already paid for itself. HFH, you need to get that boy one for Christmas, best $200.00 you'll eva spend


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning everyone...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone...


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone...



HowD blood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Just printed the boy's hunting license and hip and tags, fo FREE!  This year was the tenth year of his lifetime license, so it has already paid for itself. HFH, you need to get that boy one for Christmas, best $200.00 you'll eva spend





I need to get one for my great nephew, (my namesake) they ain't but $200 ??


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

who would name their kid Hooked On Quack????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to get one for my great nephew, (my namesake) they ain't but $200 ??
> 
> View attachment 809619


It goes up in increments according to age........ up to 2 is $200 not sure past there..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

NOYhomoB done started hittin da bottle early today.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to get one for my great nephew, (my namesake) they ain't but $200 ??
> 
> View attachment 809619


 here ya go:
*Lifetime Licenses*

  <table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr style="height:11.25pt;"><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:1pt solid;padding-bottom:0in;background-color:transparent;padding-left:5.4pt;width:111.3pt;padding-right:5.4pt;height:11.25pt;border-top:1pt solid;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="148">*Lifetime Licenses *
</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;background-color:transparent;padding-left:5.4pt;width:52.45pt;padding-right:5.4pt;height:11.25pt;border-top:1pt solid;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="70">*Resident *​</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;background-color:transparent;padding-left:5.4pt;width:66.35pt;padding-right:5.4pt;height:11.25pt;border-top:1pt solid;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="88">*Non-Resident*​</td></tr><tr style="height:13pt;"><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:1pt solid;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:111.3pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="148">*Under 2 Years Old *
</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:52.45pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="70">$200 ​</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:66.35pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="88">$200​</td></tr><tr style="height:13pt;"><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:1pt solid;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:111.3pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="148">*Ages 2-15 *
</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:52.45pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="70">$350 ​</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:66.35pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="88">N/A​</td></tr><tr style="height:13pt;"><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:1pt solid;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:111.3pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="148">*Ages 16 and Older *
</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:52.45pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="70">$500​</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:66.35pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="88">N/A​</td></tr><tr style="height:13pt;"><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:1pt solid;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:111.3pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="148">*Ages 60 and Older *
</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:52.45pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="70">$95 ​</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:66.35pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="88">N/A​</td></tr><tr style="height:13pt;"><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:1pt solid;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:111.3pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="148">*Ages 65 and Older *
</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:52.45pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="70">FREE​</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:66.35pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="88">N/A​</td></tr><tr style="height:13pt;"><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:1pt solid;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:111.3pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="148">*Veteran *
</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:52.45pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="70">$400 ​</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:66.35pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="88">N/A​</td></tr><tr style="height:13pt;"><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:1pt solid;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:111.3pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" valign="top" width="148">*Non-Resident Grandchild *
</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:52.45pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="70">N/A ​</td><td style="border-bottom:1pt solid;border-left:#ece9d8;padding-bottom:0in;padding-left:5.4pt;width:66.35pt;padding-right:5.4pt;background:#fbd4b4;height:13pt;border-top:#ece9d8;border-right:1pt solid;padding-top:0in;" width="88">$1,000​</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> should i post an article about being dead?



you....you.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> you....you.....


 sic'em Bama, sic'em!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2014)

bama made me LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey Pookie.....here's what the deal was on my brother's knee.....


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9009717&postcount=733


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm gone, i've done made enuff dumb descisions today


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gone, i've done made enuff dumb descisions today


 let's ride, Clyde!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gone, i've done made enuff dumb descisions today



TC Mudro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Pookie done got sidetracked or just parked his name on the side of the road to slow us down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2014)

Head to watch the kids feetball game... Should be a blow out.. for the other team!  That kid from Kenya on the other team can move on down the field... And our little Timmy just can't find the next gear!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Head to watch the kids feetball game... Should be a blow out.. for the other team!  That kid from Kenya on the other team can move on down the field... And our little Timmy just can't find the next gear!



extra deep safety.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know . . .


----------



## Crickett (Oct 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> you....you.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Gotta head to Deepstep to swap some valves . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> watchin "live free or die" Ol Nic mite like these folks, specially Colbert from GA





Keebs said:


> Yep, I like that show too!
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin Folks!





Can`t help but like the ol` rascal. I know him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta head to Deepstep to swap some valves . . .



Be careful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t help but like the ol` rascal. I know him.



Wondered when you'd be back!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Pookie.....here's what the deal was on my brother's knee.....
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9009717&postcount=733



Almost sounds like a Compartment Syndrome. Glad they got him fixed up!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 16, 2014)

5 days off starting at 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Almost sounds like a Compartment Syndrome. Glad they got him fixed up!



Have you ever heard of an artery and vein growing together after a knee replacement?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> 5 days off starting at 2pm tomorrow.



 

I'm off all next week also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

Bout that time, see ya'll in the morning !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout that time, see ya'll in the morning !!!



TC, Quackers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2014)

11 hours and no posts?   Don't let the driveler die.

Well it is a Friday and the coffee is hot, hot, hot


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2014)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers that are really hyped up on knowing that in less than 24 hours..............THE REAL DEER HUNTING SEASON OPENS !!!!

Got both rifles checked out and tuned up yesterday so if I decide to go hunting in the morning, at least I know where the bullet will travel when I pull the trigger.  

Now I think that I will drink a cup or three of Gobblin's hot coffee just to make sure that these sleep monsters are gone for sure this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 11 hours and no posts?   Don't let the driveler die.
> 
> Well it is a Friday and the coffee is hot, hot, hot



I was waiting on you and that white screen yall refer to often.....mornin gobblin!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers that are really hyped up on knowing that in less than 24 hours..............THE REAL DEER HUNTING SEASON OPENS !!!!
> 
> Got both rifles checked out and tuned up yesterday so if I decide to go hunting in the morning, at least I know where the bullet will travel when I pull the trigger.
> 
> Now I think that I will drink a cup or three of Gobblin's hot coffee just to make sure that these sleep monsters are gone for sure this morning.



Mornin Mike....

Mine are gone....while waiting on the dreaded white screen I took the time to go through my emails and did some cleaning out, along with some expense work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2014)

Mernin... These moments are for real!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin... These moments are for real!!!



Are they?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

The bucks are really moving around here, saw another nice one on the way home yesterday evening.


'Mornin gangsta's !! 



C'moan 7pm !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The bucks are really moving around here, saw another nice one on the way home yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 'Mornin gangsta's !!
> ...



Mornin Quacksta.....might try to kill me one this year.

Anyway.....2 fried egg sammiches wiff pepperjack on buttered and mayonnaised toast, and a glass of chockymilk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quacksta.....might try to kill me one this year.
> 
> Anyway.....2 fried egg sammiches wiff pepperjack on buttered and mayonnaised toast, and a glass of chockymilk.





I might actually go this year, been at least 15-17 yrs since I've been, too sorry to walk a coupla hundred yards to the field and cap one !!!



Smoked link sausage and egg biscuit from the kuntray store along with a pack of Lance Cream Cheese and Chives crackers and a DMD !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

I just needed some sassage!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

I shoulda went an sat in the tree


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Crap, I left my steroid pills at the shak.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning folks



mernin



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I left my steroid pills at the shak.



mernin Unk, don'tcha hate that age memory loss connection


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I might actually go this year, been at least 15-17 yrs since I've been, too sorry to walk a coupla hundred yards to the field and cap one !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I left my steroid pills at the shak.


Quacks juicing!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2014)

He's getting ready for da church softball team....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I shoulda went an sat in the tree



I'm lookin at one out the winder, but sittin here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> mernin
> 
> 
> 
> mernin Unk, don'tcha hate that age memory loss connection




Hiya neph, yeah this getting old really sucks.




blood on the ground said:


> Quacks juicing!!!!





How you think I got this awesome bod ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm full.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How you think I got this awesome bod ??



beer, likker, doctors, nurses, dedication


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm full.



yep, you're full of it


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 17, 2014)

morning got to go get this little man ready for school bbl


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yep, you're full of it



Tight as a tick been on a dogs ear 3 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> morning got to go get this little man ready for school bbl



Mornin Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

My goose is cooked.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

My pop's ol hoss, had to find the pics


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

that second pic has me double exposed on it, musta been late 80s snow


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Mornin`....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`....





Good looking spot Nic !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Chiefbro, check out the 22' camper on the first page of S&S . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t help but like the ol` rascal. I know him.


That is sooooo cool!  Broke my heart to see him loose his cabin like that.........

Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

mmmmm cooked goose


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

Nic doing a live from the ground


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic doing a live from the ground





Nah, that was the other day. I got back home late yesterday. Had to get ready to hunt here at home tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, that was the other day. I got back home late yesterday. Had to get ready to hunt here at home tomorrow.


Me too, done started *slow smokin* my huntin clothes!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hiya!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 17, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy.. Got everything loaded in the truck and hopefully headin toward camp around 3:30 this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.. Got everything loaded in the truck and hopefully headin toward camp around 3:30 this afternoon.


 What county?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.. Got everything loaded in the truck and hopefully headin toward camp around 3:30 this afternoon.





Gimme a holla !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> What county?





Nunya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Me too, done started *slow smokin* my huntin clothes!
> 
> Hiya!





I shot "Quigley" and also The Redhead`s rifle last Sunday. They dead on. Fixin` to set a pot of my chili to simmer, and enjoy this weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> My pop's ol hoss, had to find the pics





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, check out the 22' camper on the first page of S&S . .



We found one on the SS we fell in love with. Called the guy and was gonna go look at it. He called back and said the 1st person that looked at it bought it.  Now I can't find one like it to save my life.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nunya.


pppffffftttt on you............... neva mind, I know now anyway, smarty pants!


Nicodemus said:


> I shot "Quigley" and also The Redhead`s rifle last Sunday. They dead on. Fixin` to set a pot of my chili to simmer, and enjoy this weather.


Good deal!  Now, how long should I smoke my clothes tonight?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pppffffftttt on you............... neva mind, I know now anyway, smarty pants!
> 
> Good deal!  Now, how long should I smoke my clothes tonight?





Can`t help you there. I`ve never practiced scent control for huntin`. Are you usin` a smokey fire or a bee smoker?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pppffffftttt on you............... neva mind, I know now anyway, smarty pants!
> 
> Good deal!  Now, how long should I smoke my clothes tonight?





Until you're good and high . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Until you're good and high . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs, wash yout huntin clothes in non scented detergent or just hot water, bathe with ivory soap and keep the wind in your face.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Can you smoke in da deer stand


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

90% of the deer Iv killed i had a cigarette hanging out 1 side of my mouth


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you smoke in da deer stand





I did for 38 years. Many times I`d lay a cigarette down to kill a deer.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, wash yout huntin clothes in non scented detergent or just hot water, bathe with ivory soap and keep the wind in your face.



if ya do the last part the rest don't matter much


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you smoke in da deer stand





Sure can, biggest buck I eva killed I had to put out a joint to shoot 'em !! True story !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

true dat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

quack baiting deer with natural herbs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you smoke in da deer stand



yep



havin_fun_huntin said:


> 90% of the deer Iv killed i had a cigarette hanging out 1 side of my mouth



ain't been caught yet



Nicodemus said:


> I did for 38 years. Many times I`d lay a cigarette down to kill a deer.



sounds like my dad, well that an puttin down his biskit or tea


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

popin tops on beer cans will spook em if ya don't use a grunt call to disguise it as a snort wheeze


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> popin tops on beer cans will spook em if ya don't use a grunt call to disguise it as a snort wheeze



 makes me think of a Luke Bryan song


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

"sittin here waitin on a deer, drinkin beer and wasting bullets"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t help you there. I`ve never practiced scent control for huntin`. Are you usin` a smokey fire or a bee smoker?


neither, I don't do any of that stuff!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Until you're good and high . .


   


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, wash yout huntin clothes in non scented detergent or just hot water, bathe with ivory soap and keep the wind in your face.


I just let'em air out, I don't do nothing special...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you smoke in da deer stand


yep!


Hankus said:


> if ya do the last part the rest don't matter much





Hankus said:


> popin tops on beer cans will spook em if ya don't use a grunt call to disguise it as a snort wheeze


that's my problem, I don't have a call..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 90% of the deer Iv killed i had a cigarette hanging out 1 side of my mouth





Nicodemus said:


> I did for 38 years. Many times I`d lay a cigarette down to kill a deer.



H22 does too. He don't do any of that "get ready" stuff. Blue jeans and a flannel shirt. He has kept the family fed well!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "sittin here waitin on a deer, drinkin beer and wasting bullets"



I may have heard dat befor


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> makes me think of a Luke Bryan song





If the rumor is true and he bought that piece of land down from the house, I want to hunt it. It has near about as many deer as the place I already hunt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure can, biggest buck I eva killed I had to put out a joint to shoot 'em !! True story !!


I don't think I'd a told that one. 


Hankus said:


> popin tops on beer cans will spook em if ya don't use a grunt call to disguise it as a snort wheeze


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 does too. He don't do any of that "get ready" stuff. Blue jeans and a flannel shirt. He has kept the family fed well!



used to do that when the places I hunted weren't near so thick. Jus sit on a bucket, prop on my shootin stick an wait


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure can, biggest buck I eva killed I had to put out a joint to shoot 'em !! True story !!




That's been 30+ yrs ago, I didn't have much $$, I cut the rack off and put it in a fire ant bed to clean it up and a dang dog musta toted it off.  BIG 10ptr.





Nicodemus said:


> If the rumor is true and he bought that piece of land down from the house, I want to hunt it. It has near about as many deer as the place I already hunt.





Luke married a local gal from here, her Dad is one of my former co-workers, they visit fairly often.  Say he's a really nice, down to earth guy .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's been 30+ yrs ago, I didn't have much $$, I cut the rack off and put it in a fire ant bed to clean it up and a dang dog musta toted it off.  BIG 10ptr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yea, I hear he`s good ol` boy. I ever run up on him in town, I`ll ask him too. Worst he can say is no.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's been 30+ yrs ago, I didn't have much $$, I cut the rack off and put it in a fire ant bed to clean it up and a dang dog musta toted it off.  BIG 10ptr.



You didnt tie it to something 

oh wait.. you said you jsut put out a joint.. nevermind


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You didnt tie it to something
> 
> oh wait.. you said you jsut put out a joint.. nevermind



context clues


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

as far as camo. Iv shot deer in a T shirt , shorts and flip flops hunting out of a blind on a warm day.  Ill wear anything if im in a blind or box stand.  I prefer camo if im hunting on the ground.  Unless i have good cover then i could care less.  They will pick up movement quicker than color IMO


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> context clues


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Who's deleting post
I was Quang. Now Quack's Kang.
I'm so


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22, Workin2Hunt, Hankus+, havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, Nugefan+, Hooked On Quack+

Never mind.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> What county?



Southern edge of Warren County. Only about 30 mins from Quack..Been known to go to Quack's to "watch football" and not get back to camp till time to leave on Sunday.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a holla !!



10-4


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

wheres mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

bet hes day dreaming bout GC


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

time to get ready fer togo to town, gotta gets an oil change fer the GMC


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Southern edge of Warren County. Only about 30 mins from Quack..Been known to go to Quack's to "watch football" and not get back to camp till time to leave on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 10-4





Drunkball . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

KingQuackbrohole!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mornin friends and Homo3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Leaving at 1:00 today!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

leaving at noon today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Leaving at 1:00 today!





hdm03 said:


> leaving at noon today





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



quit braggin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Leaving at 1:00 today!





hdm03 said:


> leaving at noon today



I was in a good mood , thanks. Leaving at 5 today.
And have umpteen things to get done.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



It is 68° in my house this mornin! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you smoke in da deer stand





havin_fun_huntin said:


> 90% of the deer Iv killed i had a cigarette hanging out 1 side of my mouth



My BIL has killed a few deer while holding a cigarette in his mouth. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure can, biggest buck I eva killed I had to put out a joint to shoot 'em !! True story !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quit braggin


Thank you!


mudracing101 said:


> I was in a good mood , thanks. Leaving at 5 today.
> And have umpteen things to get done.


 I know, right?


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


 Hiya Cricky! ok, back to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was in a good mood , thanks. Leaving at 5 today.
> And have umpteen things to get done.





Waitin on 7pm . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have heard it's a good thang if your hunting clothes smell like the surroundings where you hunt. I lite da grill, cut the grass, stand next to the dryer vent, pump some gas, weedeat, blow off the driveway, fry some sausage, drank a dranky drank, and smoke a cig.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh, forgot to say.................. POOL IS FULL.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I know, right?
> 
> Hiya Cricky! ok, back to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Seriously


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, forgot to say.................. POOL IS FULL.



I had posted an article on filling pools yesterday; did you find it helpful?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I have heard it's a good thang if your hunting clothes smell like the surroundings where you hunt. I lite da grill, cut the grass, stand next to the dryer vent, pump some gas, weedeat, blow off the driveway, fry some sausage, drank a dranky drank, and smoke a cig.



buddy used to hunt off his tractor all da time, barely owned camo, didn't use no cover scent


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

oh yeah, I'm off all day


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> oh yeah, I'm off all day



dont pay tho do it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> dont pay tho do it



no


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I had posted an article on filling pools yesterday; did you find it helpful?



Most helpful. Great post! Love it!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

po hankus gots to talks to himselfs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

hdm03, you going to your hunting land this weekend?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> po hankus gots to talks to himselfs



happens more often than you'd think


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

openly admits he answers himself too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

Golden Corral?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> openly admits he answers himself too



happens more often than I'd admit


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03, you going to your hunting land this weekend?



yes sir.....i will be leaving in 1 hour and 37 minutes.........or I might have left already depending on which clock I look at


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

We'z here for ya Hankus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

I gotz homemade cheekun soup and some chili for dinna . .


Gonna run Chalkmine Charlie slam outta here !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hankus said:


> buddy used to hunt off his tractor all da time, barely owned camo, didn't use no cover scent


buddy i know same way, hunts from his truck all da time, no camo , or cover scent , killed lots of deer.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?


crap


hdm03 said:


> yes sir.....i will be leaving in 1 hour and 37 minutes.........or I might have left already depending on which clock I look at


You want me to meet ya there


Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz homemade cheekun soup and some chili for dinna . .
> 
> 
> Gonna run Chalkmine Charlie slam outta here !!
> ...


I've been cravin chili for a week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

for Chalkmine Charlie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Fixin` to put on a pot of my world champion blend. this is a shot from last year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to put on a pot of my world champion blend. this is a shot from last year.



If thats he same recipe you posted in the cafe, dats some GOOD CHILI!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If thats he same recipe you posted in the cafe, dats some GOOD CHILI!!!





That`s it. Thanks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

That's plum purdy right there Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just called the bank about a 9.00 charge on my son's visa. Something about rewards program. I was gonna cancel it because he never uses the card anymore. NOT. They are sending him AND me a check for 100.00. I'll take it.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just called the bank about a 9.00 charge on my son's visa. Something about rewards program. I was gonna cancel it because he never uses the card anymore. NOT. They are sending him AND me a check for 100.00. I'll take it.



That will help ya pay that big water bill!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to put on a pot of my world champion blend. this is a shot from last year.




I've GOT to get Dawn to try your recipe, just can't remember.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just called the bank about a 9.00 charge on my son's visa. Something about rewards program. I was gonna cancel it because he never uses the card anymore. NOT. They are sending him AND me a check for 100.00. I'll take it.





Whoooooooot !!!  Partay at da Hornetzzzzzz !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That will help ya pay that big water bill!!!



HELP is the key word herea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Erybody gonna be lftt tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Speaking of my son, he is taking his girlfriend to the shooting range today.
 accepted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HELP is the key word herea.






Do you have a sand filter ??  If so, it's gonna need recharging . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you have a sand filter ??  If so, it's gonna need recharging . .



Yep. We gonna close it down next weekend. When we open it up in the Spring, we'z gonna get a new pump, chlorinater and new sand. It'll be like a brand new pool. 
New water and all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've GOT to get Dawn to try your recipe, just can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Make sure you use Gebhardt`s brand chili powder. It does make a difference. 

I gots to run to the store for some purple onions.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

New water cannonball!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to mention. That 9.00 charge on his visa was a yearly charge. Not a monthly. I'll take 100.00 for 9.00 all day ery day all night long.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

spun out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 17, 2014)

twice


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

11:10 o'clock


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

11:09 o'clock


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 17, 2014)

Time to head to the woods. Y'all have a good weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Woke up @ 3:00 o'clock this moanin.....had to go back for a nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Time to head to the woods. Y'all have a good weekend.



You do the same.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Lock-r-down!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lock-r-down!



ok.....give me a few minutes to find that button


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. We gonna close it down next weekend. When we open it up in the Spring, we'z gonna get a new pump, chlorinater and new sand. It'll be like a brand new pool.
> New water and all.





Why dontcha go ahead and convert it to salt and be done with it ???  Best $$$ I eva spent on our pool.


----------

